# Ceramic coating topper



## atbalfour

Hi everyone,

I have a Gtechniq ceramic coating and have been a little underwhelmed by Exo V4 - gloss has fallen away slightly, and the water repellancy is nowhere what I've seen online.

C2V3 is the recommended and most compatible topper but I have seen mixed reviews, and given that I haven't been impressed with Exo, I can hardly expect too much of C2V3.

Durability isn't massively important, but I would like it to boost gloss, have great hydrophobicity and 'self-cleaning' properties.

What would you suggest?

- Wetcoat? 
- Cancoat?
- TAC Systems Moonlight / Aqua Waterless?
- Others?

Thanks


----------



## sm81

How often you will top up it?


----------



## atbalfour

sm81 said:


> How often you will top up it?


Just depends on the longevity of the topper. I would like the performance to last at least 3 months.


----------



## RS3

I have black serum with exo 3 i believe and regularly use c2v3 as my drying aid at 1:2. Twice a year it ge5s a good coat of c2v3 neat. I havent seen any deteriation in gloss or beading in 2.5 years. In this time ive used at least 5 different hard waxes and at least 10 si02 sprays on other cars and nothing comes close in either department. Would suggest the application is the issue rather than product.


----------



## sm81

atbalfour said:


> Just depends on the longevity of the topper. I would like the performance to last at least 3 months.


If it daily driver c2v3 doesn't last 3 months top of ceramic coating . Wetcoat also doesn't.
Maybe Cancoat does I'm not sure because I haven't used it.


----------



## atbalfour

RS3 said:


> I have black serum with exo 3 i believe and regularly use c2v3 as my drying aid at 1:2. Twice a year it ge5s a good coat of c2v3 neat. I havent seen any deteriation in gloss or beading in 2.5 years. In this time ive used at least 5 different hard waxes and at least 10 si02 sprays on other cars and nothing comes close in either department. Would suggest the application is the issue rather than product.


That sounds positive! Out of interest what si02 sprays have you tried?

My coating was professionally applied around 2 months ago. I took it back about a month ago because I thought Exo had failed - another coat was applied but I haven't seen a marked improvement (maybe I'm expecting too much).


----------



## atbalfour

sm81 said:


> If it daily driver c2v3 doesn't last 3 months top of ceramic coating . Wetcoat also doesn't.
> Maybe Cancoat does I'm not sure because I haven't used it.


Less than 3 months wouldn't be a deal breaker to be honest.


----------



## sm81

atbalfour said:


> That sounds positive! Out of interest what si02 sprays have you tried?
> 
> My coating was professionally applied around 2 months ago. I took it back about a month ago because I thought Exo had failed - another coat was applied but I haven't seen a marked improvement (maybe I'm expecting too much).


Not sound good....


----------



## aslettd

atbalfour said:


> That sounds positive! Out of interest what si02 sprays have you tried?
> 
> My coating was professionally applied around 2 months ago. I took it back about a month ago because I thought Exo had failed - another coat was applied but I haven't seen a marked improvement (maybe I'm expecting too much).


If it was professionally applied by an ACCREDITED detailer then get in touch directly with Gtechniq because this doesn't sound right


----------



## budgetplan1

Have used the following, ranked 'Best' to 'Not so best' which, at the end of the day, is nothing more than my opinion.

1. Kamikaze Overcoat 
2. Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz
3. 22ple Final Coat VS1
4. IGL Premier
5. Feynlab Ceramic Spray Sealant
6. Polish Angel High Gloss
7. Gyeon Cure
8. CarPro Reload
9. HydroSilex Recharge
10. Nanolex SiFinish
11. Gtechniq Liquid Crystal C2V3

Kinda 'heartier':
Gyeon CanCoat, Feynlab Ceramic Lite, Cquartz Lite, last 2 not spray bottles.
TAC Systems Moonlight

I've been very unimpressed with C2V3 when I tried it. Nice looks, easy to use but self-cleaning aspects were very poor. It rained, car needed washing...would always leave very visible (easily removed with wash) water spots. Tried it 2 times, a year apart, on top of CSL & by itself, same result.


----------



## atbalfour

budgetplan1 said:


> Have used the following, ranked 'Best' to 'Not so best' which, at the end of the day, is nothing more than my opinion.
> 
> 1. Kamikaze Overcoat
> 2. Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz
> 3. 22ple Final Coat VS1
> 4. IGL Premier
> 5. Feynlab Ceramic Spray Sealant
> 6. Polish Angel High Gloss
> 7. Gyeon Cure
> 8. CarPro Reload
> 9. HydroSilex Recharge
> 10. Nanolex SiFinish
> 11. Gtechniq Liquid Crystal C2V3
> 
> Kinda 'heartier':
> Gyeon CanCoat, Feynlab Ceramic Lite, Cquartz Lite, last 2 not spray bottles.
> TAC Systems Moonlight
> 
> I've been very unimpressed with C2V3 when I tried it. Nice looks, easy to use but self-cleaning aspects were very poor. It rained, car needed washing...would always leave very visible (easily removed with wash) water spots. Tried it 2 times, a year apart, on top of CSL & by itself, same result.


Thanks for this.. interested to know what your criteria for ranking them was.


----------



## budgetplan1

atbalfour said:


> Thanks for this.. interested to know what your criteria for ranking them was.


It's all so subjective but I pretty much use the same criteria I use to judge which coating works best for me:

I live in NE Ohio so all ny findings/thoughts are based on that climate. The characteristics of a coating that matter most to me are:

1. Great Self Cleaning Abilities: Our cars see rain and often get rained on in the morning and then sit outside in the sun in the afternoon; don't like waterspots. I like clean cars but don't like cleaning cars.

2. Durability and resistance to environmental contamination like water spots and bird bombs. Don't wanna have to worry about running home and immediately dealing with removing things that would otherwise etch bare paint. Like hard water spots did to our Corvette during the Zaino years. Also has to last cuz I don't wanna be hauling out compounds and polishes every Spring, given reasonable maintenance.

3. Appearance: Well, stuff has to look good. Has to accentuate body lines, curves and hard edges. It needs to make me stop and admire it when walking towards it, walking away from it or catching a glance in the garage when I take out the garbage.


----------



## atbalfour

I have bought some (pricey) Kamikaze Overcoat on the strength of your recommendation (and a few Youtube videos)..

It's due to arrive tomorrow so I'll see how it goes and report back. Have you or anybody used version 3? Very very little written about this stuff in the last couple of years?


----------



## sm81

atbalfour said:


> I have bought some (pricey) Kamikaze Overcoat on the strength of your recommendation (and a few Youtube videos)..
> 
> It's due to arrive tomorrow so I'll see how it goes and report back. Have you or anybody used version 3? Very very little written about this stuff in the last couple of years?


Yeah. I would also like to know more about it....


----------



## sharrkey

I got my car ceramic coated in the summer with Kamikaze Zipang sandwich coat and have been maintaining with Overcoat as a Topper, and it's true a little goes a long wayy! 3/4 spritz's on a microfibre does a full panel, gives great cleaning, serious water beading. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

I'm sure a little does go a long way with a bottle that size 

Any photos of the car / beading?


----------



## sharrkey

atbalfour said:


> I'm sure a little does go a long way with a bottle that size
> 
> Any photos of the car / beading?


It's so hard to capture on a white car I've a slow mo video I'll see if it uploads










__
http://instagr.am/p/B1l5pCEH6UTQ4GfdRNcKnhNbGALABS_f0u7qIY0/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Can't wait to get it now &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## sharrkey

What I meant to say “it’s had to capture Gloss on a white car” lol 
I used Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz before having the car coated and was impressed with it also, but it lacks the longevity of Overcoat! Think Cosmic does have the edge on gloss over Overcoat thou, either is fantastic as a Topper or stand alone product. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm81

How Long Overcoat will last as a stand-alone product?


----------



## sharrkey

sm81 said:


> How Long Overcoat will last as a stand-alone product?


I think Kamikaze state 3-6 months but I'd be surprised if you got anywhere near that, maybe if you applied to the car and left it in a garage for 6 months never getting dirty, wet, or having to be washed lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D

I had my ST ceramic coated using Kamikaze Miyabi followed by ISM Pro back in December 2017 when car was 263 miles old...

I've religiously used Overcoat, Overcoat 2.0 and now Overcoat 3.0 as a maintenance product pretty much every wash which is on average once every 4 weeks. Sure the Overcoat's a bit pricey but it seems very easy to use. Even for a detailing newbie like me! I don't think Overcoat would provide quite the 3 month protection and water repellancy lifespan they claim but it is very good.

The first time I applied it I towel dried the car and then spritzed and buffed which felt like a bit of a chore. Subsequently I've gone down the 'apply when wet' method with great results. I follow up with a blower and a small microfibre cloth to mop up any runs and enjoy a water spot free car with what I think is a nice gloss all year round...

The paintwork, glass and all the trims come up a treat and bead really well until the next wash. The car sits outside as I guess most do so like to stick to a regular topper regime and Overcoat's working fine for me even if I do wince each time I order a can :lol:


----------



## atbalfour

Doctor D said:


> I had my ST ceramic coated using Kamikaze Miyabi followed by ISM Pro back in December 2017 when car was 263 miles old...
> 
> I've religiously used Overcoat, Overcoat 2.0 and now Overcoat 3.0 as a maintenance product pretty much every wash which is on average once every 4 weeks. Sure the Overcoat's a bit pricey but it seems very easy to use. Even for a detailing newbie like me! I don't think Overcoat would provide quite the 3 month protection and water repellancy lifespan they claim but it is very good.
> 
> The first time I applied it I towel dried the car and then spritzed and buffed which felt like a bit of a chore. Subsequently I've gone down the 'apply when wet' method with great results. I follow up with a blower and a small microfibre cloth to mop up any runs and enjoy a water spot free car with what I think is a nice gloss all year round...
> 
> The paintwork, glass and all the trims come up a treat and bead really well until the next wash. The car sits outside as I guess most do so like to stick to a regular topper regime and Overcoat's working fine for me even if I do wince each time I order a can :lol:


Every wash... agghh that's gotta be expensive at £45 for 100ml?! My first bottle arrived today and it would be typical of me to get on well with it and 'need' more.. my coating is only on a month or two, but I think I might stick it on a couple of test panels this weekend to see if I can see a noticeable difference side by side.


----------



## sharrkey

Doctor D said:


> I had my ST ceramic coated using Kamikaze Miyabi followed by ISM Pro back in December 2017 when car was 263 miles old...
> 
> The first time I applied it I towel dried the car and then spritzed and buffed which felt like a bit of a chore. Subsequently I've gone down the 'apply when wet' method with great results. I follow up with a blower and a small microfibre cloth to mop up any runs and enjoy a water spot free car with what I think is a nice gloss all year round...
> 
> The paintwork, glass and all the trims come up a treat and bead really well until the next wash. The car sits outside as I guess most do so like to stick to a regular topper regime and Overcoat's working fine for me even if I do wince each time I order a can :lol:


I have to admit that's what I liked about wet coat, spray on power wash off, interested to know how many spritz you do per panel? I've got a BigBoi Mini that I use for drying the car now and it would be ideal if I could just spray and blow dry lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D

atbalfour said:


> Every wash... agghh that's gotta be expensive at £45 for 100ml?! My first bottle arrived today and it would be typical of me to get on well with it and 'need' more.. my coating is only on a month or two, but I think I might stick it on a couple of test panels this weekend to see if I can see a noticeable difference side by side.


I know it's a pretty big financial commitment sharrkey but I'm taking care of my first new car in 15 years. I've invested significantly in a full professional detail with premium product/s and have no intention of "spoiling the ship" as it were...

I only buy the 250ml Overcoat as it's the most economical way to buy it and generally invest when there's an offer on to take the edge off the cost.

Once you get into a cleaning routine the Overcoat just seems like part of it and the right thing to do and it makes towelling off really easy. I use a BigBoi BlowR mini for all the awkward water traps like the wheels, brakes, mirror housing door handles etc. and have recently invested in a DI vessel which means If I miss any runs I don't get any water spots or streaks either.

I really enjoy carrying out a monthly wash and doing the job to the best of my abilities. I'm by no means an expert though and do it for fun not to earn a living...


----------



## atbalfour

Doctor D said:


> I know it's a pretty big financial commitment sharrkey but I'm taking care of my first new car in 15 years. I've invested significantly in a full professional detail with premium product/s and have no intention of "spoiling the ship" as it were...
> 
> I only buy the 250ml Overcoat as it's the most economical way to buy it and generally invest when there's an offer on to take the edge off the cost.
> 
> Once you get into a cleaning routine the Overcoat just seems like part of it and the right thing to do and it makes towelling off really easy. I use a BigBoi BlowR mini for all the awkward water traps like the wheels, brakes, mirror housing door handles etc. and have recently invested in a DI vessel which means If I miss any runs I don't get any water spots or streaks either.
> 
> I really enjoy carrying out a monthly wash and doing the job to the best of my abilities. I'm by no means an expert though and do it for fun not to earn a living...


Sounds like you've got a pretty decent routine to me. I have recently invested in a DI Vessel and forced air... clearly we've caught the detailing bug ha! Any photos of the car?


----------



## Doctor D

sharrkey said:


> I have to admit that's what I liked about wet coat, spray on power wash off, interested to know how many spritz you do per panel? I've got a BigBoi Mini that I use for drying the car now and it would be ideal if I could just spray and blow dry lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't count how many spritzes I make per panel to be honest sharrkey, I probably do 2-3 per panel but go by feel and back it off a bit if I get any smearing. When you get the amount just right it seems to disappear as you go leaving dry paintwork with a nice soft glow more than ultra shiny like some waxes seem to do. The overcoat also works a treat on plastic and rubber trim and in most cases brings back a really nice factory fresh look. Not dressed, just clean if you know what I mean...


----------



## Doctor D

atbalfour said:


> Sounds like you've got a pretty decent routine to me. I have recently invested in a DI Vessel and forced air... clearly we've caught the detailing bug ha! Any photos of the car?


Yes I definitely have the detailing bug atbalfour as my bank account and other half can confirm (although to be fair she's encouraged me to do the job right if I'm serious about looking after the car) but I get a lot of fun out of it. I've not put any pics up but will try to find a couple of decent ones to add to this thread if you like ...


----------



## jamiepollock643

budgetplan1 said:


> Have used the following, ranked 'Best' to 'Not so best' which, at the end of the day, is nothing more than my opinion.
> 
> 1. Kamikaze Overcoat
> 2. Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz


Spot on with these, having tested ALOT, these two are as mentioned already, at the top of the list.


----------



## atbalfour

Applied this to half the car yesterday to test relative performance vs. the disappointing Exo. The car was given a full decon and I applied when wet, couple of spritzes per panel and used a microfibre towel to spread (if it wasn't so expensive it'd be a great drying aid!!). I then pressure washed the whole car as like wetcoat the chemical reaction is on after reaction with water.

Took a couple of quick photos, Sepang Blue has never looked so good. Paint is ridiculously slick and this is (along with BSD) the most water repellent products I've used. Let's see how long it lasts, self-cleaning is pretty crucial for me..

https://photos.app.goo.gl/xbLdV2oCTF5ysDK79









https://photos.app.goo.gl/v8nBAPFMqpruwxpc6


----------



## G-a-v-a-l-a-r

Overcoat is amazing! Use too much and you will get a white haze on the panel.

Gyeon can coat is amazing too

Also carpro Lite, £50 for 150ml and works VERY well!


----------



## sharrkey

atbalfour said:


> Applied this to half the car yesterday to test relative performance vs. the disappointing Exo. The car was given a full decon and I applied when wet, couple of spritzes per panel and used a microfibre towel to spread (if it wasn't so expensive it'd be a great drying aid!!). I then pressure washed the whole car as like wetcoat the chemical reaction is on after reaction with water.
> 
> Took a couple of quick photos, Sepang Blue has never looked so good. Paint is ridiculously slick and this is (along with BSD) the most water repellent products I've used. Let's see how long it lasts, self-cleaning is pretty crucial for me..
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/xbLdV2oCTF5ysDK79
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/v8nBAPFMqpruwxpc6


Looks fantastic  might try that method myself next time applying, but really want to try my Cosmic Spritz as a topper to Zipang convinced it's gives a Gloss edge over Kamikaze overcoat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W

atbalfour said:


> Took a couple of quick photos, Sepang Blue has never looked so good. Paint is ridiculously slick and this is (along with BSD) the most water repellent products I've used. Let's see how long it lasts, self-cleaning is pretty crucial for me..
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/xbLdV2oCTF5ysDK79
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/v8nBAPFMqpruwxpc6


Looks great! :thumb:

Keep us updated please, especially on the durability. 

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## budgetplan1

atbalfour said:


> I'm sure a little does go a long way with a bottle that size
> 
> Any photos of the car / beading?


Pic of beading attached


atbalfour said:


> Every wash... agghh that's gotta be expensive at £45 for 100ml?! My first bottle arrived today and it would be typical of me to get on well with it and 'need' more.. my coating is only on a month or two, but I think I might stick it on a couple of test panels this weekend to see if I can see a noticeable difference side by side.


At first glance, it would appear that way. In reality, the small amount it takes REALLY goes a long way. In Summer of 2018 we had 3 Kamikaze coated vehicles which I would wash once every 2 weeks occasionally more frequently.

Using Overcoat as a drying aid after each wash, a 250ml bottle lasted me the entire season, April thru November with about 1/3 left in bottle at end of season that I finally used up the next season.

The spray head on the bottle is a VERY fine mist and using at most 2 spritzes per panel, 1 as the towel got saturated, it goes a very long way. With version 1, overuse would cause streaking (easily removed with a micrifivercdamp with HOT water, followed by clean, dry towel) so I moved to using as a drying aid w Rag Company Platinum Pluffle. Made drying (and applying) much more efficient. Versions 2 and 3 are far friendlier to apply dry although overuse can leave a bit of haze as mentioned.


G-a-v-a-l-a-r said:


> Overcoat is amazing! Use too much and you will get a white haze on the panel.
> 
> Gyeon can coat is amazing too
> 
> Also carpro Lite, £50 for 150ml and works VERY well!


Yup...It takes a bit to get used to using so little product. Live CanCoat as well, bit more strength/longevity as it's kinda like a 'coating lite' product as opposed to a maintenance/booster product.

I always keep some CanCoat around for when a neighbor comes by asking what a good wax is. Throw 'em the CanCoat, a few microfiber towels, bottle of prep and about 60 seconds of instructions. After they wash car and use it, they're always thrilled.


sharrkey said:


> Looks fantastic  might try that method myself next time applying, but really want to try my Cosmic Spritz as a topper to Zipang convinced it's gives a Gloss edge over Kamikaze overcoat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I keep both around, tend to use Cosmic on our PPF'd car. Cosmic is so blindingly easy to use, cant really overdo it so that's nice. Overcoat for me has been a little tougher, longer lasting.

I kinda equate Cosmic to actress Cameron Diaz in her heyday...attractive, spunky, fun, a bit 'blingier'. Overcoat is more like Jane Seymour...timeless beauty, solid, mature...a classic. I know, a bit wierd, not sure how I came up with that analogy but it works for me!

Overcoat beads:


----------



## sharrkey

budgetplan1 said:


> I kinda equate Cosmic to actress Cameron Diaz in her heyday...attractive, spunky, fun, a bit 'blingier'. Overcoat is more like Jane Seymour...timeless beauty, solid, mature...a classic. I know, a bit wierd, not sure how I came up with that analogy but it works for me!
> 
> Overcoat beads:


Haha bloody marvellous 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Pictures look fantastic!!! I washed mine again today and the beading is just incredible.. better yet is the speed the water flies off the panels using a pet dryer.

As a bit of a test I did a full decon on my wife's uncoated car, panel wiped and applied overcoat.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/3WxMxxtpXpUvmton8

If it holds up a couple of months I think I'll have a new favourite detailing product...


----------



## budgetplan1

atbalfour said:


> Pictures look fantastic!!! I washed mine again today and the beading is just incredible.. better yet is the speed the water flies off the panels using a pet dryer.
> 
> As a bit of a test I did a full decon on my wife's uncoated car, panel wiped and applied overcoat.
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/3WxMxxtpXpUvmton8
> 
> If it holds up a couple of months I think I'll have a new favourite detailing product...


Quite nice. Something I've found with Overcoat is it does seem to be pretty good at keeping water spots at bay.

These are some pics of wifes daily driver which due to my laziness, I let sit outside unmaintained for August and September.

Coated w Zipang-Miyabi-Zipang, when I got ready to wash it saw the back deck lid, thought perhaps my luck had run out.

Covered in water spots from rain, splatters of foam and wash soap from washing other cars nearby, was wondering if all these were gonna come off, especially the softer plastic lense on the trailing edge.

Foamed it, washed it, no worries.


----------



## Doctor D

Spent a bit of time this morning on a full cleaning session.

Snowfoamed & rinsed, treated with Korrosol fall out remover & rinsed, Shampooed & rinsed and then applied Kamikaze Overcoat to the wet paintwork to finish off. 

Came out quite nice. 

Beat the rain which was forecast but never showed which is always nice...


----------



## atbalfour

Doctor D said:


> Spent a bit of time this morning on a full cleaning session.
> 
> Snowfoamed & rinsed, treated with Korrosol fall out remover & rinsed, Shampooed & rinsed and then applied Kamikaze Overcoat to the wet paintwork to finish off.
> 
> Came out quite nice.
> 
> Beat the rain which was forecast but never showed which is always nice...


That looks incredible!


----------



## Doctor D

atbalfour said:


> That looks incredible!


Thanks atbalfour!

Should have said that the Overcoat is sitting on 2yr old treatment Miyabi + ISM Pro that was professionally applied as part of a new car detail Dec 2017


----------



## Itstony

I thought the Kamikazi collection was only sold to pro detailers?


----------



## Alan W

Itstony said:


> I thought the Kamikazi collection was only sold to pro detailers?


Not at all.  Only a very few products are accredited Pro only use such as Zipang, Enrei and ISM Pro (I think).

Great products albeit expensive but you get what you pay for from my experience of them. 

Have a look HERE for what's available.

Alan W


----------



## atbalfour

Little update on Kamikaze Overcoat.

My car (coating topper); I can't keep my hands off it, so was never going to be able to test durability of any product! https://photos.app.goo.gl/YR3GnqGchbvPBUZ86

Wife's (applied as a standalone sealant); self-cleaning is very impressive. Beading is still as impressive as day 1 a full month on.


----------



## sharrkey

atbalfour said:


> Little update on Kamikaze Overcoat.
> 
> My car (coating topper); I can't keep my hands off it, so was never going to be able to test durability of any product! https://photos.app.goo.gl/YR3GnqGchbvPBUZ86
> 
> Wife's (applied as a standalone sealant); self-cleaning is very impressive. Beading is still as impressive as day 1 a full month on.


Holding up well 
Few pics I took last week of the beading on mine(sad yes) lol

Light rain










Heavy rain










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsrGT

Question for Overcoat users - does it set hard on MF applicator / towel? Or I should be fine soaking them in warm water with MF wash detergent right after use? Cheers


----------



## atbalfour

BsrGT said:


> Question for Overcoat users - does it set hard on MF applicator / towel? Or I should be fine soaking them in warm water with MF wash detergent right after use? Cheers


No they don't set hard but my towels had become 'hydrophobic' before I washed them with bicarbonate of soda, white vinegar and detergent.

I've never looked back from the recommendation ... but also tempted to try the #2 item on BudgetPlan's recomendation ha!


----------



## cleslie

Can Coat/Wet Coat have the best self cleaning out of anything I've used.


----------



## sm81

Have You tried Cquartz Lite?


----------



## atbalfour

It and Cancoat are entry level ceramic coatings which operate as standalone products - I have a base of CSL & Exo so all I needed was a sacrificial layer. 

Cancoat does look like a brilliant product with fantastic water behaviour. Wetcoat is so easy to use but definitely didn't leave as good a finish as Overcoat did.


----------



## MAUI

Turtlewax Hybrid Ceramic Spray Coating.


----------



## atbalfour

atbalfour said:


> No they don't set hard but my towels had become 'hydrophobic' before I washed them with bicarbonate of soda, white vinegar and detergent.
> 
> I've never looked back from the recommendation ... but also tempted to try the #2 item on BudgetPlan's recomendation ha!


Went for the Cosmic Spritz just to compare it to the Overcoat (which I love)... damn you BudgetPlan


----------



## sharrkey

Funky stuff Cosmic Spritz










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## budgetplan1

sharrkey said:


> Funky stuff Cosmic Spritz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting...never noticed that. Just looked in my bottle and yep, looks just like that.


----------



## Pinny

Had great results with bouncers si and carpro elixier.


----------



## Alan W

I only use the (Ceramic Coating) toppers these days! 

Gtechniq Exo or Kamikaze Overcoat for me. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## sm81

Alan W said:


> *I only use the (Ceramic Coating) toppers these days! *
> 
> Gtechniq Exo or Kamikaze Overcoat for me. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


 I don't understand what you mean...


----------



## Alan W

sm81 said:


> I don't understand what you mean...


I don't use ceramic coatings any more.

I just use the products that normally top them (Exo or Overcoat) on polished paint.

Alan W


----------



## sm81

Alan W said:


> I don't use ceramic coatings any more.
> 
> I just use the products that normally top them (Exo or Overcoat) on polished paint.
> 
> Alan W


Okay. Why's that?


----------



## MAUI

sm81 said:


> Okay. Why's that?


Why protect the protectant?


----------



## atbalfour

Alan W said:


> I only use the (Ceramic Coating) toppers these days!
> 
> Gtechniq Exo or Kamikaze Overcoat for me. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


I totally get why you'd want to use them... so so great to use, in my view more enjoyable and straightforward than a wax and the finish is incredible.

Great self cleaning, hydrophobic properties without the cost and restriction of having a coating there. Means you can polish as and when you like.

That said you're probably losing out on the 'hardness' and underlying chemical resistance of a coating. In your shoes I'd probably use the likes of Tacsystems Moonlight, Gyeon Cancoat or CQuartz lite which have a moderate 'hardness' element and give better protection.


----------



## sm81

atbalfour said:


> I totally get why you'd want to use them... so so great to use, in my view more enjoyable and straightforward than a wax and the finish is incredible.
> 
> Great self cleaning, hydrophobic properties without the cost and restriction of having a coating there. Means you can polish as and when you like.
> 
> That said you're probably losing out on the 'hardness' and underlying chemical resistance of a coating. *In your shoes I'd probably use the likes of Tacsystems Moonlight, Gyeon Cancoat or CQuartz lite which have a moderate 'hardness' element and give better protection.*


Have You tried Exov4 or How do You know? Exov4 should Last longer if we believe What manufacturer is saying.


----------



## atbalfour

MAUI said:


> Why protect the protectant?





budgetplan1 said:


> A little bit about toppers/boosters, all theoretical with no solid foundation in anything other than 'what I think…'
> 
> Why use a booster/topper like those above? Dunno, but perhaps…
> 
> 1. The elements that provide the durability and chemical/environmental protection of a base coating do not provide/are not compatible with the more entertaining aspects folks associate with a 'good' LSP.
> 
> Things like slickness, exciting water behavior, beading, added gloss. In other words, the base coating provides the functional aspects, the booster the aesthetic aspects. Gyeon Mohs, Gtechniq CSL for example are some pretty tough customers but the visible water behavior is visually not that entertaining, hence the Skin topcoat in the Mohs-based Syncro kit and the 'preferred' CSL +EXOV4 application combo.
> 
> On their own, Mohs and CSL are more hydrophillic as opposed to hydrophobic and that's just not as visually entertaining as when topped with a more hydrophobic top layer. While Skin and EXO are 'kinda coatings' like CarPro Gliss, Feynlab Topcoat and TAC Topcoat, the concept of topping a coating via dedicated 'topcoat' or booster is, to me, kinda the same. The base coating, for whatever reason, can't encompass all characteristics people recognize as 'quality' behavior of an LSP.
> 
> 2. Sacrificial layer or protecting the protection. Better to contaminate a top layer than the more expensive base coating.
> 
> 3. Revenue generation. More products needed to maintain the base coating benefits, real or perceived. "You spent all this money on getting it coated, what's a little bit more?" Kinda akin to changing oil every 3500 miles instead of following mfg recommendations of up to 10k intervals. Better safe than sorry?
> 
> 4. Just following directions. Most mfgs reccomend some kinda maintenance topper, necessity of it being irrelevant. Again, better safe than sorry?
> 
> There's plenty of well-respected coating aficionados who coat and let it ride…with excellent results so topping is definitely not necessary in all cases. May as well throw 'personal preference' on the list as well. One of my daily drivers has been naked since I applied the coating in September.
> 
> I dunno, really…interesting topic but at the end of the day, gotta do what works best *for you*. If that involves toppers/boosters then so be it. If not, no harm, no foul. Variety is the spice of life


This ^^^


----------



## atbalfour

sm81 said:


> Have You tried Exov4 or How do You know? Exov4 should Last longer if we believe What manufacturer is saying.


I have CSL and ExoV4 on my own car currently.

Exo adds no hardness whatsoever and as I understand it, contains no 'ceramic', hence why I would go with a 'coating-lite' and then use a topper if needs be.

You get the best performance from Exo when it is added on top of CSL or CSU, apparently due to how it chemically bonds. Standalone I'm not convinced you'll get the advertised 2 years having seen results online where someone did a half and half.


----------



## budgetplan1

atbalfour said:


> I have CSL and ExoV4 on my own car currently.


CSL + CanCoat has done *very* well for me, more so than CSL + EXOV4. Honestly, CSL + EXOV4 has been kinda underwhelming for me over the last year.

Odd combo but the CanCoat adds a nice candy gloss pop to the richness of the base CSL. Have had better luck with self cleaning with CanCoat v EXOV4 too.


----------



## sm81

What about CSL+Cquartz Lite?


----------



## budgetplan1

sm81 said:


> What about CSL+Cquartz Lite?


Haven't given CQ Lite a try, reportedly a very solid product though say trusted sources.


----------



## atbalfour

budgetplan1 said:


> CSL + CanCoat has done *very* well for me, more so than CSL + EXOV4. Honestly, CSL + EXOV4 has been kinda underwhelming for me over the last year.
> 
> Odd combo but the CanCoat adds a nice candy gloss pop to the richness of the base CSL. Have had better luck with self cleaning with CanCoat v EXOV4 too.


Exactly the same.. ExoV4 is probably the most disappointing product I've used (it was applied professionally which made it an even more expensive choice).

I even went back to have it re-coated because I thought I'd got a bad batch. Kamikake Overcoat performed significantly better than Exo on day 1. Although longevity will be shorter.


----------



## bigkahunaburger

atbalfour said:


> Exactly the same.. ExoV4 is probably the most disappointing product I've used (it was applied professionally which made it an even more expensive choice).
> 
> I even went back to have it re-coated because I thought I'd got a bad batch. Kamikake Overcoat significantly improved performance of the Exo.


Kamikaze Overcoat covered whatever you had underneath and you then got the look and water behaviour of the top product- the Kamikaze. 
It hasn't improved the performance of Exo. It has masked/covered it.

I have Overcoat myself to top up my own Kamikaze coating.

Different strokes for different folks and all that, but I can see where people are coming from when they question the need for toppers.

As I understand, with the older coatings, you applied that and then just maintenance washed it?

Are we mad to spend money on coatings and then top up with boosters, such as Overcoat and Reload etc, that can actually be used as standalone sealants?


----------



## budgetplan1

bigkahunaburger said:


> Are we mad to spend money on coatings and then top up with boosters, such as Overcoat and Reload etc, that can actually be used as standalone sealants?


Well that's half the fun! Nothing exceeds like excess.


----------



## atbalfour

bigkahunaburger said:


> Kamikaze Overcoat covered whatever you had underneath and you then got the look and water behaviour of the top product- the Kamikaze.
> It hasn't improved the performance of Exo. It has masked/covered it.
> 
> I have Overcoat myself to top up my own Kamikaze coating.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks and all that, but I can see where people are coming from when they question the need for toppers.
> 
> As I understand, with the older coatings, you applied that and then just maintenance washed it?
> 
> Are we mad to spend money on coatings and then top up with boosters, such as Overcoat and Reload etc, that can actually be used as standalone sealants?


Apologies by improved I meant an improvement on (i.e. better than) Exo.


----------



## Alan W

sm81 said:


> Okay. Why's that?





atbalfour said:


> I totally get why you'd want to use them... so so great to use, in my view more enjoyable and straightforward than a wax and the finish is incredible.
> 
> Great self cleaning, hydrophobic properties without the cost and restriction of having a coating there. Means you can polish as and when you like.
> 
> That said you're probably losing out on the 'hardness' and underlying chemical resistance of a coating. In your shoes I'd probably use the likes of Tacsystems Moonlight, Gyeon Cancoat or CQuartz lite which have a moderate 'hardness' element and give better protection.


I am in the fortunate position that I don't need the hardness and chemical resistance offered by coatings or even the new generation of coating lite products. My cars are what some would call garage queens being little used, low mileage and pampered cars and hence I can get away with coating toppers only.

However, I have tried the first few generations of Gtechniq C1, Max Protect and Kamikaze coatings but prefer the super hydrophobic top coats due to the superior water behaviour and self cleaning performance compared with coatings. Most of these coating toppers can now be used as standalone products and I have easily had over 2 years from the original version of Exo (in a spray can) and also Exo V2 without any maintenance whatsoever. Whether the newer versions are any better I can't say but a few of you seem to be disappointed with Exo V4 mainly due to poor durability. As with most newer/revised versions sometimes making a product easier to use or 'value engineering' for greater profit has a detrimental effect on the performance due to the compromises made to achieve it.

Alan W


----------



## sm81

budgetplan1 said:


> Well that's half the fun! Nothing exceeds like excess.


Would like to try overcoat but it's ridiculous over priced comparing similar products.


----------



## Alan W

sm81 said:


> Would like to try overcoat but it's ridiculous over priced comparing similar products.


I recently bought 250ml of Overcoat for £55 delivered. I will easily get 20 or more coats from this at a cost of only a couple of pounds per coat. That's pretty good value for money in my opinion for a quality product from a high end manufacturer.

The 250ml size will probably last me a good few years! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## atbalfour

The 100ml got me about 10 cars and I've probably enough for another two. Similar ratios to Alan W


----------



## sm81

Alan W said:


> *I recently bought 250ml of Overcoat for £55 delivered.* I will easily get 20 or more coats from this at a cost of only a couple of pounds per coat. That's pretty good value for money in my opinion for a quality product from a high end manufacturer.
> 
> The 250ml size will probably last me a good few years! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Where? Is it so much better than competitors products? How durable it is with daily drivers at harsh winters?


----------



## atbalfour

That is an incredibly good price. I spend £45 on 100ml.

I have found mine to be pretty durable on my wife's daily driver as a standalone product, salty roads at the moment and still going strong over a month on. 

It has withstood fairly concentrated surfex, korrosol and gtechniq tar remover once each, and snow foaming on a weekly basis. 

As a later test on a different car, I tried a very strong dose of AutoFoam (probably pushed it one step too far) to see if I could get 95% cleaning with a touchless wash... I did, but it reduced hydrophobic properties to the extent where I applied another 10 spritzes or so.


----------



## sharrkey

250ml Overcoat bottle cost me about £60 I think from ultimate finish and they regularly do discounts to save a little more, I also have 4ltrs of Gyeon Wetcoat that I use on my wife’s car and use a lot more of that more often than Overcoat! 
In terms of cost per usage and taking into effect longevity Overcoat wins for me, thou I do like the ease of use of wetcoat lol. 

I’ve only used cosmic spritz once and was well impressed, but that was before I got zipang applied and have only topped with Overcoat since but I’ll look forward to trying it out as a topper once this lousy SCOTTISH weather improves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger

budgetplan1 said:


> Well that's half the fun! Nothing exceeds like excess.


That is a good point to be fair and it is why I am happy to do it. Maybe a topper or beefed up QD is a good compromise for those of us that want coating durability but still enjoy adding an LSP or topping up.


----------



## sm81

Alan W said:


> I recently bought 250ml of Overcoat for £55 delivered. I will easily get 20 or more coats from this at a cost of only a couple of pounds per coat. That's pretty good value for money in my opinion for a quality product from a high end manufacturer.
> 
> The 250ml size will probably last me a good few years! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Any links? What is products shelf life?


----------



## BTS

What about the new Infinity Wax ******* Vitality? 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Cosmic Spritz is different level... The hydrophobic properties and gloss are unmatched by anything else I've used.

Not often I 'settle' on a product but I'm not sure they make them better than this for what I want from it.


----------



## sharrkey

atbalfour said:


> Cosmic Spritz is different level... The hydrophobic properties and gloss are unmatched by anything else I've used.
> 
> Not often I 'settle' on a product but I'm not sure they make them better than this for what I want from it.


I have to admit the gloss levels on cosmic spritz was better than overcoat, but I did find that Cosmic spritz didn't have the same longevity! 
Do you find that the same also?

Btw Polish Angel do a colour specific Cosmic Spritz now also, you can find it direct on their web site a lot pricier thou

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## budgetplan1

sharrkey said:


> I have to admit the gloss levels on cosmic spritz was better than overcoat, but I did find that Cosmic spritz didn't have the same longevity!
> Do you find that the same also?
> 
> Btw Polish Angel do a colour specific Cosmic Spritz now also, you can find it direct on their web site a lot pricier thou
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use both Overcoat & Cosmic. I use Overcoat on our daily drivers that see a bit of a tougher life and sit outside 24/7 and use Cosmic in our Summer 'fun' cars.

Cosmic is a bit flashier, sharper gloss and mindlessly easy to use. Overcoat is a bit less overtly glossy, kinda more of a shiny glow and to me seems a bit 'tougher' than Cosmic.

I think I mentioned it a few posts further up the thread but Cosmic is like Cameron Diaz and Overcoat is Jane Seymour. Both (to me anyway) stunningly attractive but different personalities.


----------



## atbalfour

sharrkey said:


> I have to admit the gloss levels on cosmic spritz was better than overcoat, but I did find that Cosmic spritz didn't have the same longevity!
> Do you find that the same also?
> 
> Btw Polish Angel do a colour specific Cosmic Spritz now also, you can find it direct on their web site a lot pricier thou
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't comment on longevity just yet.. it's only been on a few days but I can see why it gets rave reviews. If it gets a month durability wise I'll be more than happy. It's a joy to apply (just wish it wasn't so damn pricey!).

If you watch any of the Esoteric videos you'll see Todd is never without it.


----------



## sharrkey

atbalfour said:


> I can't comment on longevity just yet.. it's only been on a few days but I can see why it gets rave reviews. If it gets a month durability wise I'll be more than happy. It's a joy to apply (just wish it wasn't so damn pricey!).
> 
> If you watch any of the Esoteric videos you'll see Todd is never without it.


Did you use any kinda pre wash to remove the previously applied Overcoat? 
Yeh subscribed to Todd's videos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

budgetplan1 said:


> I use both Overcoat & Cosmic. I use Overcoat on our daily drivers that see a bit of a tougher life and sit outside 24/7 and use Cosmic in our Summer 'fun' cars.
> 
> Cosmic is a bit flashier, sharper gloss and mindlessly easy to use. Overcoat is a bit less overtly glossy, kinda more of a shiny glow and to me seems a bit 'tougher' than Cosmic.
> 
> I think I mentioned it a few posts further up the thread but Cosmic is like Cameron Diaz and Overcoat is Jane Seymour. Both (to me anyway) stunningly attractive but different personalities.


Don't really know why I'm searching for longevity in a LSP, I'm forever washing and maintaining my car due to the crappy SCOTTISH constant weather lol lucky if we get 3/4 of actual good weather here a year.

I find myself searching for the gloss levels I achieved in my Valencia Orange paint, knowing that I'll never achieve the same in Alpine White lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

sharrkey said:


> Did you use any kinda pre wash to remove the previously applied Overcoat?
> Yeh subscribed to Todd's videos
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just panel wipe!


----------



## sharrkey

https://www.polishangel.co.uk/collections/coatings/products/cosmic-spritz-spraycoat-colour

£180 for 500










With COSMIC SPRITZ SPRAYCOAT COLOUR there are new star born which excell, in a never been so easy way, the full spectrum of your car colour.

POLISHANGEL specialise in colour-matched and perfectly interlocking handmade automotive finishing systems. This exclusive and unique system is unmatched in quality and sustainability. Each colour pigment generated is called a special colour spectrum or light spectrum. Millions of special micro pigments produce an extremely concentrated colour density to create a firework of spectral colour.

Type your colour into the Colour box.

:: For Colour Code Matched type the colour code followed by the colour name. 
**example for Ford's Tangerine Scream:
"M7280A Tangerine Scream"
:: For a generic single-colour, simply type the generic color into the box. 
**example: "Black"

Durability : 12-14 Months

*:NOTE:* 2-Part System - Use INVINCIBLE | PRIMER or PRIMER SPRITZ before COSMIC SPRITZ SPRAYCOAT form the full hardness.
POLISHANGEL GLASSCOAT| COSMIC SPRITZ SPRAY COLOUR is the latest developed spray coating with PRIMER adaption, which allows us know to get a minimum protection up 12-14 months.

COSMIC SPRITZ SPRAYCOAT has a very high concentration Silica and Titanium Dioxide. Silica produces an extremely hard durable surface that protects against corrosion. Titanium dioxide provides extreme shine and color transparency.

COSMIC SPRITZ requires only a minimal amount of product to be effective. COSMIC SPRITZ leaves no residue on the plastic parts. Can be used as a drying aid.

Thoughts on this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

sharrkey said:


> https://www.polishangel.co.uk/collections/coatings/products/cosmic-spritz-spraycoat-colour
> 
> £180 for 500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With COSMIC SPRITZ SPRAYCOAT COLOUR there are new star born which excell, in a never been so easy way, the full spectrum of your car colour.
> 
> POLISHANGEL specialise in colour-matched and perfectly interlocking handmade automotive finishing systems. This exclusive and unique system is unmatched in quality and sustainability. Each colour pigment generated is called a special colour spectrum or light spectrum. Millions of special micro pigments produce an extremely concentrated colour density to create a firework of spectral colour.
> 
> Type your colour into the Colour box.
> 
> :: For Colour Code Matched type the colour code followed by the colour name.
> **example for Ford's Tangerine Scream:
> "M7280A Tangerine Scream"
> :: For a generic single-colour, simply type the generic color into the box.
> **example: "Black"
> 
> Durability : 12-14 Months
> 
> *:NOTE:* 2-Part System - Use INVINCIBLE | PRIMER or PRIMER SPRITZ before COSMIC SPRITZ SPRAYCOAT form the full hardness.
> POLISHANGEL GLASSCOAT| COSMIC SPRITZ SPRAY COLOUR is the latest developed spray coating with PRIMER adaption, which allows us know to get a minimum protection up 12-14 months.
> 
> COSMIC SPRITZ SPRAYCOAT has a very high concentration Silica and Titanium Dioxide. Silica produces an extremely hard durable surface that protects against corrosion. Titanium dioxide provides extreme shine and color transparency.
> 
> COSMIC SPRITZ requires only a minimal amount of product to be effective. COSMIC SPRITZ leaves no residue on the plastic parts. Can be used as a drying aid.
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So I can't work out if this is an enhanced cosmic spritz or a dedicated coating (incorporating the primer step).

I am fascinated by the science behind this... I thought that modern clearcoats will limit what this can do.

@Sharrkey I suggest you take the plunge and find out in the interests of consumer testing (and my already depleted bank acccount) :lol:


----------



## sharrkey

atbalfour said:


> So I can't work out if this is an enhanced cosmic spritz or a dedicated coating (incorporating the primer step).
> 
> I am fascinated by the science behind this... I thought that modern clearcoats will limit what this can do.
> 
> @Sharrkey I suggest you take the plunge and find out in the interests of consumer testing (and my already depleted bank acccount) :lol:


Haha I like your style but I'll be trying to get further information before dropping £180 for a topper 500ml or not lol

From reading my understanding is that it's an enhanced Cosmic Spritz with the addition of specific colour coding, but does it warrant the cost difference between standard and enhanced ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

sharrkey said:


> https://www.polishangel.co.uk/collections/coatings/products/cosmic-spritz-spraycoat-colour
> 
> £180 for 500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With COSMIC SPRITZ SPRAYCOAT COLOUR there are new star born which excell, in a never been so easy way, the full spectrum of your car colour.
> 
> POLISHANGEL specialise in colour-matched and perfectly interlocking handmade automotive finishing systems. This exclusive and unique system is unmatched in quality and sustainability. Each colour pigment generated is called a special colour spectrum or light spectrum. Millions of special micro pigments produce an extremely concentrated colour density to create a firework of spectral colour.
> 
> Type your colour into the Colour box.
> 
> :: For Colour Code Matched type the colour code followed by the colour name.
> **example for Ford's Tangerine Scream:
> "M7280A Tangerine Scream"
> :: For a generic single-colour, simply type the generic color into the box.
> **example: "Black"
> 
> Durability : 12-14 Months
> 
> *:NOTE:* 2-Part System - Use INVINCIBLE | PRIMER or PRIMER SPRITZ before COSMIC SPRITZ SPRAYCOAT form the full hardness.
> POLISHANGEL GLASSCOAT| COSMIC SPRITZ SPRAY COLOUR is the latest developed spray coating with PRIMER adaption, which allows us know to get a minimum protection up 12-14 months.
> 
> COSMIC SPRITZ SPRAYCOAT has a very high concentration Silica and Titanium Dioxide. Silica produces an extremely hard durable surface that protects against corrosion. Titanium dioxide provides extreme shine and color transparency.
> 
> COSMIC SPRITZ requires only a minimal amount of product to be effective. COSMIC SPRITZ leaves no residue on the plastic parts. Can be used as a drying aid.
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ridiculously expensive 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

You forgot the primer separately for another £60.


----------



## atbalfour

We need someone with more money than sense to see if this really works


----------



## budgetplan1

sharrkey said:


> ... but does it warrant the cost difference between standard and enhanced ?


Probably not but really, is 'value' a consideration when playing in the Polish Angel World?

With Polish Angel, it's not just about the destination but the journey as well...so much so that fiscal irrresponsibility usually takes a back seat to desire...



atbalfour said:


> We need someone with more money than sense to see if this really works


You rang? 

Not that I have a lot of money but rather that I have so little sense in comparison.


----------



## budgetplan1

sharrkey said:


> I have to admit the gloss levels on cosmic spritz was better than overcoat, but I did find that Cosmic spritz didn't have the same longevity!
> Do you find that the same also?
> 
> Btw Polish Angel do a colour specific Cosmic Spritz now also, you can find it direct on their web site a lot pricier thou
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting observation from someone used to seeing an Overcoat-finished car that got a quick switch to Cosmic:

Since it was near 60 degrees on Christmas day here in NE Ohio, got a chance to wash wifes daily driver. Coated w Miyabi/Zipang always finish with a bit of Overcoat, as I did on Xmas.

Leaving for work the next morning, about 15hrs later, for some reason I decided to go over that w Cosmic Spritz cuz who doesn't wanna do that at 5am instead of going to work?

When she came home she asked what I did differently as she's never seen her car glow like it did yesterday. Sometimes I'll try something a bit new or different, convinced that it did truly make a difference but sometimes ya wonder if it's all in your head. Just found it kinda reassuring that after doing something a bit different it was very apparent to someone else, enough so that she made specific mention of it. Cool.


----------



## sharrkey

budgetplan1 said:


> Interesting observation from someone used to seeing an Overcoat-finished car that got a quick switch to Cosmic:
> 
> Since it was near 60 degrees on Christmas day here in NE Ohio, got a chance to wash wifes daily driver. Coated w Miyabi/Zipang always finish with a bit of Overcoat, as I did on Xmas.
> 
> Leaving for work the next morning, about 15hrs later, for some reason I decided to go over that w Cosmic Spritz cuz who doesn't wanna do that at 5am instead of going to work?
> 
> When she came home she asked what I did differently as she's never seen her car glow like it did yesterday. Sometimes I'll try something a bit new or different, convinced that it did truly make a difference but sometimes ya wonder if it's all in your head. Just found it kinda reassuring that after doing something a bit different it was very apparent to someone else, enough so that she made specific mention of it. Cool.


I've still got Overcoat currently on the car but was planning to remove and apply Cosmic Spritz next wash (weather permitting in Scotland)

My own experience is only going from when I first applied cosmic to an uncoated car and thought wow this a great on especially a white car, since I've had Zipang/miyabi/Zipang coated I've only ever used Overcoat but just don't get the wow factor from it as I did with Cosmic, but I still believe overcoat has more longevity than cosmic! Come to think of it longevity isn't really that big and issue for me if I'm honest as I'm happy to apply a topper every other wash lol

Interesting to hear thou that even your wife noticed a difference

Also just re-read your post and am I right in saying you applied cosmic over Overcoat @budgetplan1 ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

@budgetplan1 just when I thought detailing couldn't get more expensive you get great results LAYERING two super high end products. Damn you


----------



## budgetplan1

sharrkey said:


> I've still got Overcoat currently on the car but was planning to remove and apply Cosmic Spritz next wash (weather permitting in Scotland)
> 
> My own experience is only going from when I first applied cosmic to an uncoated car and thought wow this a great on especially a white car, since I've had Zipang/miyabi/Zipang coated I've only ever used Overcoat but just don't get the wow factor from it as I did with Cosmic, but I still believe overcoat has more longevity than cosmic! Come to think of it longevity isn't really that big and issue for me if I'm honest as I'm happy to apply a topper every other wash lol
> 
> Interesting to hear thou that even your wife noticed a difference
> 
> Also just re-read your post and am I right in saying you applied cosmic over Overcoat @budgetplan1 ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I find Overcoat to be tougher, with a bit if a deeper shine. Toughness has never been a Polish Angel attribute for me...its got other things going for it.

And like you, at the end of the day, all I need outta products like these is about a week or two 

Washed car, applied Overcoat, sat in garage overnite, about 13 hours, then went over with Cosmic.

She's been living with this car since new 10/2016 and its been coated since first week, first with Miyabi/ISM and now Miyabi/Zipang so she's used to what it looks like at its best. The fact that it looked brilliant enough to ask what I did differently I guess means Cosmic did its job.



atbalfour said:


> @budgetplan1 just when I thought detailing couldn't get more expensive you get great results LAYERING two super high end products. Damn you


 Not likely something I'd do again, kinda redundant methinks; would think I could get the same result with just Cosmic. Never know though, I guess.

Dangerous place to tread though, could be a wobbly precipice with all the good stuff out there: CanCoat, Overcoat, Cosmic, High Gloss, Moonlight...layer upon layer. Would be like the 'ol Zaino days when folks would get into double-digit layers.


----------



## sharrkey

So I finally got a chance to wash the car and apply Cosmic spritz, id only done the car 5 days ago so Overcoat was still relatively fresh as a topper.

I have to say the instant gloss I get on my white car with Cosmic is wayyy more than overcoat and even my Carbon Fibre wing mirrors came alive again with Cosmic, unfortunately I'd only time to do the bonnet and front wings plus mirrors as I'd spent that much time on the wife's car before hand 

Look forward to fully applying the whole car in the new year with Cosmic, I've ordered some new microfibre cloth's from Rag Company along with their Cyclone Hand wash Mit as my Kiln wash mit is getting a little tired and will be used on the alloys now for cleaning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Seriously impressive product! You'll enjoy using it


----------



## sharrkey

I'm coming to the end of my Kamikaze shampoo and was interested in any experience with Polish Angels Glass coat shampoo










I've a full ltr of Carpro Reset but always like to try something different lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Offset Detailing

My vote for toppers are Kamikaze Overcoat and titan Ultra Top coat, still the best QD though is Zaino Z8 IMO.


----------



## Offset Detailing

budgetplan1 said:


> Interesting observation from someone used to seeing an Overcoat-finished car that got a quick switch to Cosmic:
> 
> Since it was near 60 degrees on Christmas day here in NE Ohio, got a chance to wash wifes daily driver. Coated w Miyabi/Zipang always finish with a bit of Overcoat, as I did on Xmas.
> 
> Leaving for work the next morning, about 15hrs later, for some reason I decided to go over that w Cosmic Spritz cuz who doesn't wanna do that at 5am instead of going to work?
> 
> When she came home she asked what I did differently as she's never seen her car glow like it did yesterday. Sometimes I'll try something a bit new or different, convinced that it did truly make a difference but sometimes ya wonder if it's all in your head. Just found it kinda reassuring that after doing something a bit different it was very apparent to someone else, enough so that she made specific mention of it. Cool.


Two great products there!


----------



## atbalfour

sharrkey said:


> I'm coming to the end of my Kamikaze shampoo and was interested in any experience with Polish Angels Glass coat shampoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've a full ltr of Carpro Reset but always like to try something different lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looked at this and the Kamikaze Anti Aging stuff myself. If you do go for it let me know how you get on.


----------



## budgetplan1

sharrkey said:


> I'm coming to the end of my Kamikaze shampoo and was interested in any experience with Polish Angels Glass coat shampoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've a full ltr of Carpro Reset but always like to try something different lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been tempted many times by at around $8 U.S. per wash (3oz/90ml per 5 gallons) it's a bit rich for my blood. Now if a little 'Wash Angel' lept outta the bottle and washed my car for me, I'd be all in.


----------



## sharrkey

budgetplan1 said:


> I've been tempted many times by at around $8 U.S. per wash (3oz/90ml per 5 gallons) it's a bit rich for my blood. Now if a little 'Wash Angel' lept outta the bottle and washed my car for me, I'd be all in.


The frequency I wash and put Your way hmm the term "fool and money easily parted" springs to mind and that's certainly not me lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Does anyone know if you can use Carpro Reset on Kamikaze coatings? And if so, how often?

Their own shampoo is fairly decent but I don't think it is doing anything that other shampoos aren't. I used Adam's (blue) in the summer and that was brilliant.

Carpro Reset has always really impressed me when I have used it and I have a big bottle of it.

On topic: I have found Kamikaze Overcoat (v3, 2019) to be really easy to use on wet and dry panels. I have sprayed it on a panel, spread with a cloth and then wiped the panel. Not that the wipe seemed necessary. The only thing is I am concerned about missing parts of a panel so I may try applying with an applicator.


----------



## budgetplan1

bigkahunaburger said:


> Does anyone know if you can use Carpro Reset on Kamikaze coatings? And if so, how often?


I used Reset last summer on Miyabi/Zipang w no ill effects. I dunno if it's truly substantially ?stronger? than the Kami shampoo that I also use on occasion, or Gyeon Bathe that I used to use, but i seem to have taken a liking to it last Spring for some unknown reason. I'm generally washing every other week unless something gets trashed sooner.


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Thank you budegtplan1. I'm a bit weary after (possibly/probably) killing a coating of Exo by using it a while back.

Which ccharacter has rated this thread low? At the very least it is a useful discussion


----------



## sharrkey

I’m sorely tempted to jump in and buy the Cosmic Spritz Colour just wish it wasn’t so expensive, I’m definitely preferring the results with Cosmic Spritz over Kamikaze Overcoat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Likewise... 

My wife has just changed her car and I am going to use cancoat as the base layer and top with CS in due course!


----------



## budgetplan1

bigkahunaburger said:


> Thank you budegtplan1. I'm a bit weary after (possibly/probably) killing a coating of Exo by using it a while back.
> 
> Which ccharacter has rated this thread low? At the very least it is a useful discussion


Reset gooned up EXO? That'd be a bit troubling to me if EXO is that fragile.


----------



## grunty-motor

i see EXO is now on v4. I used v3 on my last car ans wasnt impressed with the longevity. my other car had v2 professionally done and over 3year later it is still working well.


----------



## Dunc2610

Interestingly, the guys that put my Gtechniq coating on my car said not to bother with Exo as in testing themselves they found it didn't really offer much so I didn't opt for it (although I think they applied it anyway)!! I've generally used a mix of BSD and CG V7, or most recently Autoglym Polar Seal, although admittedly neither lasts that long.


----------



## atbalfour

See Polish Angel have brought out (or maybe I've missed them) colour specific waxes.

Might be an interesting one to try and a comparatively inexpensive vs the 'colour' glasscoat stuff.

https://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/polishangel/carnauba-arts-blue-xilion.aspx


----------



## sharrkey

Anyone got experience of ArtDeShine Graphene Detailer?









Still can't bring myself to drop £180 on PA cosmic 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

What about the PA arts stuff?

Have seen a few posting about it but not seen any results... no idea how much graphene is in it.


----------



## budgetplan1

sharrkey said:


> Anyone got experience of ArtDeShine Graphene Detailer?
> 
> View attachment 58158
> 
> 
> Still can't bring myself to drop £180 on PA cosmic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the American distribution of the Art d' Shine graphene (SPS) coating on my daily driver (05/2019). Hit it with the Detailer last wash, seems like nice stuff so far.

Keep all my notes about how it's going here: https://budgetplan1.wordpress.com/sps-graphene-coating/


----------



## sharrkey

budgetplan1 said:


> I have the American distribution of the Art d' Shine graphene (SPS) coating on my daily driver (05/2019). Hit it with the Detailer last wash, seems like nice stuff so far.
> 
> Keep all my notes about how it's going here: https://budgetplan1.wordpress.com/sps-graphene-coating/


Your a wealth of information budgetplan1  thanks for the link

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

atbalfour said:


> See Polish Angel have brought out (or maybe I've missed them) colour specific waxes.
> 
> Might be an interesting one to try and a comparatively inexpensive vs the 'colour' glasscoat stuff.
> 
> https://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/polishangel/carnauba-arts-blue-xilion.aspx


Just got this mailer from PA with 10% off if you looking to buy some fresh made Stuff









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Artdeshine graphene detailer back instock at in2detailing, gotta be worth a try so have ordered.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

sharrkey said:


> Artdeshine graphene detailer back instock at in2detailing, gotta be worth a try so have ordered.
> 
> View attachment 58219
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you had a go with it yet sharrkey?

I am now fully out of Cosmic Spritz and Overcoat - I know they are both great for different reasons and will order again.

Cosmic is nowhere near as chemically resistant and because I use both a pre-wash and snow foam in my routine I'm more likely to stick with Overcoat as my go-to.

That said, open to other suggestions and interested to see how you've got on with the Ads graphene!


----------



## sharrkey

atbalfour said:


> Have you had a go with it yet sharrkey?
> 
> I am now fully out of Cosmic Spritz and Overcoat - I know they are both great for different reasons and will order again.
> 
> Cosmic is nowhere near as chemically resistant and because I use both a pre-wash and snow foam in my routine I'm more likely to stick with Overcoat as my go-to.
> 
> That said, open to other suggestions and interested to see how you've got on with the Ads graphene!


Unfortunately I've not had a chance to with the weather lately here in Scotland, Overcoat defo has longevity over PA Cosmic but with it ease of use and enhanced gloss (in my eyes) I prefer to use it than overcoat.

I look forward to trying Artdeshine graphene detailer but will need to fully decon car and use Gyeon prep before applying, I did have some soft99 Fusso Glaco delivered yesterday to try on the windscreen as the Gyeon view applied has disappeared.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

atbalfour;5621159
That said said:


> What about Kamikaze Infinity Wax?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Ok so options are;

Polish Angel CARNAUBA ARTS™ (BLUE XILION) - this looks like clever stuff. Isn't going to break the bank but I'll save it for special occasions when the sun is shiny!

Polish Angel High Gloss - my underlying ceramic is playing up (never liked it) so planning on re-doing my car with CanCoat this summer and could use HG as the sacrificial layer.

Polish Angel Cosmic Glasscoat - 2 part system and way more durable than the CanCoat - finish looks looks spectacular, it looks easy to apply but for something with so few reviews I am nervous about shelling out so much money.

Polish Angel Master Sealant - strange one... I don't know how it stacks up to other PA offerings but seems a little more economical than the Spritzes.

Hadn't considered infinity wax - not a huge wax fan but might look into this.

To be honest I don't think I'm going to find better than Overcoat/Cosmic but I'm going to have fun trying


----------



## Derek Mc

sharrkey said:


> What about Kamikaze Infinity Wax?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have Wow's new V3 Liquid Crystal sealant I layered it on top of one coat of the previous generation V2 in early August. It still beads insanely the car is visibly cleaner and it has not degraded in any way all through the grime of the winter so far. I would imagine that it would be an insane topper to use over a ceramic


----------



## sharrkey

@atbalfour what did you end up ordering?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Nothing just yet... wife wants to re-carpet the upstairs so I've been forced to hold off a few weeks!

I'm definitely going to buy some High Gloss and Supersport... it's just whether to use Cancoat as a base layer or something with better durability.


----------



## sharrkey

atbalfour said:


> Nothing just yet... wife wants to re-carpet the upstairs so I've been forced to hold off a few weeks!
> 
> I'm definitely going to buy some High Gloss and Supersport... it's just whether to use Cancoat as a base layer or something with better durability.


Looked at the high gloss myself and very tempting as I just can't bring myself to drop £180 on the colour Cosmic!

Just get it bought so I can decide lol, I've still got plenty of Cosmic and Overcoat left yet the overcoat just ain't being used now.

Longevity isn't a issue for me now as I enjoy apply cosmic and results afterwards, if HighGloss is more impressive then that would be a winner for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

sharrkey said:


> Looked at the high gloss myself and very tempting as I just can't bring myself to drop £180 on the colour Cosmic!
> 
> Just get it bought so I can decide lol, I've still got plenty of Cosmic and Overcoat left yet the overcoat just ain't being used now.
> 
> Longevity isn't a issue for me now as I enjoy apply cosmic and results afterwards, if HighGloss is more impressive then that would be a winner for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ultimate Finish don't stock High Gloss (?!) so I settled for the Carnuaba Arts Blue Xilion... happy to spend £50 on £100ml of product but refuse to pay the £8 postage to buy direct from PA :lol: Also bought the Supersport PTFE.

Have you not thought about one of the below to tide you over? Not going to break the bank either!

https://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/polishangel/carnauba-arts-white-alabaster.aspx

https://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/polish-angel/carnaubaflockencreme-snowwhite.aspx


----------



## sharrkey

atbalfour said:


> Ultimate Finish don't stock High Gloss (?!) so I settled for the Carnuaba Arts Blue Xilion... happy to spend £50 on £100ml of product but refuse to pay the £8 postage to buy direct from PA :lol: Also bought the Supersport PTFE.
> 
> Have you not thought about one of the below to tide you over? Not going to break the bank either!
> 
> https://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/polishangel/carnauba-arts-white-alabaster.aspx
> 
> https://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/polish-angel/carnaubaflockencreme-snowwhite.aspx


I've got the following in my shopping cart  @polish Angel

200ml High Gloss
200ml Supersport
200ml Teersun

Just over the £100 free delivery lol

Wife's birthday today plus our wedding anniversary, so better hold off buying today or I'll get the death stare lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Ordered yesterday and shipped already today by PA, just need some decent weather to try out.

Think I'll use the wife's ceramic coated Estroil Blue to try out the Graphene detailer lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Nice touch with the date stamped seal of 2nd March, be great if they are as freshly made as that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

sharrkey said:


> Nice touch with the date stamped seal of 2nd March, be great if they are as freshly made as that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't get so lucky with Ultimate Finish... JULY 2019...

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Blue Xilion goodness can't wait to try this.









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

atbalfour said:


> Blue Xilion goodness can't wait to try this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


There's no doubt it's some funky stuff in PA bottles lol, Supersport the same lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

sharrkey said:


> There's no doubt it's some funky stuff in PA bottles lol, Supersport the same lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Carnauba!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Polish Angel Blue Xilion Carnuaba Arts.. highly recommend but would suggest you wear gloves ... hopefully it's as durable on the paint as it is on my hands.. they're still blue!

Yellow MF was a bad idea in hindsight lol.









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W

To hell with the photos of your hands and the MF! :lol:

Where are the photos of your S3 wearing this stunning product? 

Alan W


----------



## sharrkey

atbalfour said:


> Polish Angel Blue Xilion Carnuaba Arts.. highly recommend but would suggest you wear gloves ... hopefully it's as durable on the paint as it is on my hands.. they're still blue!
> 
> Yellow MF was a bad idea in hindsight lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Thought a little went a long wayyy with PA, did you coat the neighbourhoods blue cars with all the product on that Mf 

+1 on the pics also 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

sharrkey said:


> Thought a little went a long wayyy with PA, did you coat the neighbourhoods blue cars with all the product on that Mf
> 
> +1 on the pics also
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aha I never get on with their spray heads, end up using a lot more product than I need.

Reluctant to change heads due to the consistency of the product being thicker than others.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Alan W said:


> To hell with the photos of your hands and the MF!
> 
> Where are the photos of your S3 wearing this stunning product?
> 
> Alan W


Always found that PA products look better the next day so I didn't wanna sell it short 
Tempted to give it a second coat too.

Will take a few snaps later today

Ps. Sharkkey you'll be interested to watch this 





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

atbalfour said:


> Always found that PA products look better the next day so I didn't wanna sell it short
> Tempted to give it a second coat too.
> 
> Will take a few snaps later today
> 
> Ps. Sharkkey you'll be interested to watch this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Some insane Gloss readings with that sandwich coating, can't wait to try High Gloss myself but will need to wait till the weather improves here in Scotland 

Seems the high gloss paste wax is only available in USA, it's not showing on UF web site nor PA U.K.

Still tempted to buy the Colour Cosmic Spritz 

Wonder what would be the best steps apply these together lol

Cosmic spritz/ colour cosmic
High gloss 
Overcoat 
??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Very dull day today but first impressions of the product are excellent.

I don't think it's as reflective as Cosmic Spritz (less titanium might explain this) and I actually think a glass like finish is overrated and can be cold.

The finish this gives is similar using to a premium carnuaba wax without the fiddly application. It has noticeably deepened the paint and the metallic flakes are absolutely popping. Most surprising though is the filling capability - my car was coated last summer and this has completely glazed over any (very) minor defect. There was a light rain shower just after I took the photos and seemingly identical water behaviour to Cosmic Spritz...not expecting the same durability though.

I've always wanted to try High Gloss but again it's all about that glass like reflectivity. I haven't used anything that's been able to add a glow like this.

Really glad I tried it and the Supersport PTFE.. yet to try a product from Polish Angel which hasn't blown me away. Won't be for everyone... but I'm happy to pay the premium for the creme de la creme.

















Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Looks fantastic  pity the sun wasn't shining to give a true reflection of your hard work. 
Maybe the colour cosmic spritz would be an ideal lsp for your paint?

I'm never gonna get the same metallic pop that you will get with my council white paint  so the more gloss and reflection I can get the better lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

My mate has a white M140i with a couple of upgrades - the burble at startup and engine note when accelerating makes mine seem tame...

On a white car you're right, the best you can hope for is contamination free paint and that glass-like finish. You've definitely gone for the right product with High Gloss, though genuinely would be interested to see if the colour matched cosmic could improve it. Only way to (inexpensively) find out is to try the white carnuaba arts... same technology, just a spray wax rather than a coating.


----------



## sharrkey

Opf has killed all the pops & bangs in mine, except from cold start for about 10 mins! I had the Mpe exhaust fitted to my M135 and it sounded fantastic without the drone, not too loud and not too quite either (think that’s a age thing for me lol)
I’ll eventually bite the bullet and drop the coin on a akrapovic system, that’s what I really want. 

Colour Cosmic still isn’t outta the picture for me if I can use both high gloss and it together, seems pointless me now having the car sandwich coated in kamikaze Zipang/miyabi lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W

Looks very nice and thanks for posting your observations and photos. :thumb:

Shame about the weather not doing justice to the finish. However, the ‘glow’ and ‘flake pop’ you describe are great attributes. 

So that’s another box ticked, what’s next to try? :lol:

Alan W


----------



## budgetplan1

sharrkey said:


> Some insane Gloss readings with that sandwich coating, can't wait to try High Gloss myself but will need to wait till the weather improves here in Scotland
> 
> Seems the high gloss paste wax is only available in USA, it's not showing on UF web site nor PA U.K.
> 
> Still tempted to buy the Colour Cosmic Spritz
> 
> Wonder what would be the best steps apply these together lol
> 
> Cosmic spritz/ colour cosmic
> High gloss
> Overcoat
> ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now I'm not saying it makes an actual difference as, well, you know how that goes but...

Last xmas we got a warm spell so I washed wifes Aegean Blue Metallic car that's coated w Zipang-Miyabi-Zipang, hit it with Overcoat when done. A bit bored the next morning so figrd what the heck, went over it w Cosmic Spritz.

Wife came home from work the next day and asked what I did differently as shes never seen her car look so good.

Car has been coated with Kamikaze since 2016 and has seen toppings of either Cosmic or Overcoat since then so shes used to the appearance the coating provides. Did she really notice an improvement with the Overcoat + Cosmic? It appears so...for whatever that's worth.

Totally unscientific but apparently it was somehow noticed by her...


----------



## Alan W

budgetplan1 said:


> Totally unscientific but apparently it was somehow noticed by her...


Women supposedly have a better eye for colour and minute differences that we men can not see. It's quite possible she could see a subtle difference, that perhaps you couldn't, and hence her comment.

Alan W


----------



## sharrkey

Well that’s Cosmic Spritz Colour ordered as I finally caved in, hopefully it won’t be a case of “fool & his money easily parted” time will tell I suppose lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

sharrkey said:


> Well that's Cosmic Spritz Colour ordered as I finally caved in, hopefully it won't be a case of "fool & his money easily parted" time will tell I suppose lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh wow.

Can't wait for the Scottish weather to turn! High Gloss, Spritz Colour and AdS graphene all in the pipeline.. Making me feel better about my detailing habit so thank you 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

atbalfour said:


> Oh wow.
> 
> Can't wait for the Scottish weather to turn! High Gloss, Spritz Colour and AdS graphene all in the pipeline.. Making me feel better about my detailing habit so thank you
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Don't know what worries me more, telling the wife or it's no different to the standard Cosmic Spritz (considering it's already amazing)
Could be a costly exercise 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

sharrkey said:


> Don't know what worries me more, telling the wife or it's no different to the standard Cosmic Spritz (considering it's already amazing)
> Could be a costly exercise
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Need to know basis...


----------



## sharrkey

atbalfour said:


> Need to know basis...


She'll know when the dhl delivery  driver knocks on the door lol

Anyway can't wait I'm thinking, Colour Cosmic topped with high gloss 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W

sharrkey said:


> She'll know when the dhl delivery  driver knocks on the door lol


You're using the wrong delivery address - get it delivered to your work! 

Alan W


----------



## sharrkey

Alan W said:


> You're using the wrong delivery address - get it delivered to your work!
> 
> Alan W


Good idea but would have uncontrollable ordering then lol 
A lot worse I could be spending the money on 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour




----------



## sharrkey

atbalfour said:


>


Yeh watched it last nite, impressive colour collection now available 

On a positive note for me, Colour Cosmic Arrived today so praying for some good weather lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

I've had more compliments about my car in the last week from family members/friends than I have in 2 years of ownership... 

It's got a lot of road grime on it at the mo but regardless the reflections I'm getting in the door mirror are just incredible. PA products have so many unquantifiable properties, especially making a really dirty car look good, somehow the shine pierces through. Best of the best IMO.


----------



## sharrkey

Quick pic of the wife's Estroil Blue with high gloss, not even started mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

So I spent a good 6hrs doing both cars yesterday and foolishly started with the wife's car which took a little longer to prep than mine, after applying high gloss on the bonnet I wasn't happy with the results and had to strip off as there was water spotting all over! Thankfully I had a full bottle of Kamikaze water spot remover and that done the job.

All I can say is wow on the high gloss on her metallic blue, flakes where popping and the intensity of gloss was amazing! I've not had a chance to see her car again today to see if it's improved anymore, thou now it's currently ****ing again out of the heaven's (good old SCOTTISH weather)


















Now to Colour Cosmic, I'm gonna leave writing a review as I didn't really get a chance to get any pictures and by the time I'd finished apply 1 coat and waiting to apply a topper of high gloss it was nearly dark! And to be fair I really need a sunny day to get a true reflection of how good it's looking.

But I did wake up to some serious beading this morning lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

sharrkey said:


> So I spent a good 6hrs doing both cars yesterday and foolishly started with the wife's car which took a little longer to prep than mine, after applying high gloss on the bonnet I wasn't happy with the results and had to strip off as there was water spotting all over! Thankfully I had a full bottle of Kamikaze water spot remover and that done the job.
> 
> All I can say is wow on the high gloss on her metallic blue, flakes where popping and the intensity of gloss was amazing! I've not had a chance to see her car again today to see if it's improved anymore, thou now it's currently ****ing again out of the heaven's (good old SCOTTISH weather)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to Colour Cosmic, I'm gonna leave writing a review as I didn't really get a chance to get any pictures and by the time I'd finished apply 1 coat and waiting to apply a topper of high gloss it was nearly dark! And to be fair I really need a sunny day to get a true reflection of how good it's looking.
> 
> But I did wake up to some serious beading this morning lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So what was your process to use the Colour Cosmic? Did you first use Primer to get the full hardening effect?

PS.. amazing contact angle on those beads!!!


----------



## sharrkey

atbalfour said:


> So what was your process to use the Colour Cosmic? Did you first use Primer to get the full hardening effect?
> 
> PS.. amazing contact angle on those beads!!!


Panel wipe and then applied Colour Cosmic, waited about an hour and then applied a top coat of high gloss! I've never used Primer before when apply the standard Cosmic.

I'm sure Once the weather is better and the temperature is higher I'll get a more impressive result.

Yeh beading is impressive 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Ah sorry my bad - I assumed because of the higher price the colour matched version included the two-parts (i.e. primer too) effectively making it a full-on coating.

Always been slightly confused by this - primer supposedly is an IPA with other chemicals which make the Cosmic harden.



> https://www.polishangel.co.uk/produ...ble-primer-spritz?_pos=1&_sid=5bf5f2856&_ss=r
> 
> Durability : 12-14 Months
> 
> *:NOTE:* 2-Part System - Use INVINCIBLE | PRIMER or PRIMER SPRITZ before COSMIC SPRITZ SPRAYCOAT form the full hardness.
> POLISHANGEL® GLASSCOAT™| COSMIC SPRITZ SPRAY COLOUR is the latest developed spray coating with PRIMER adaption, which allows us know to get a minimum protection up 12-14 months.
> 
> Before COSMIC SPRITZ SPRAYCOAT Application:
> 
> Thoroughly clean and decontaminate paint
> Use INVINCIBLE PRIMER or PRIMER SPRITZ, which contains the hardeners for COSMIC SPRITZ SPRAYCOAT
> * Work INVINCIBLE | PRIMER until it is nearly clear to ensure the hardeners are prepared to accept COSMIC SPRITZ SPRAYCOAT.


----------



## sharrkey

Unfortunately £179.99 for only the Colour Cosmic but it does only come in the 500ml bottle, if I didn’t have Zipang/Miabyi/Zipang as a base coating I would have considered buying it but at some point I’ve gotta say enough is enough lol

I don’t mind regular topping of Cosmic so longevity isn’t a issue for me, what I do look forward to is trying different combinations of Colour Cosmic, Kamikaze overcoat & high gloss to see what gives me the best and most effective results 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

sharrkey said:


> Unfortunately £179.99 for only the Colour Cosmic but it does only come in the 500ml bottle, if I didn't have Zipang/Miabyi/Zipang as a base coating I would have considered buying it but at some point I've gotta say enough is enough lol
> 
> I don't mind regular topping of Cosmic so longevity isn't a issue for me, what I do look forward to is trying different combinations of Colour Cosmic, Kamikaze overcoat & high gloss to see what gives me the best and most effective results
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah forgot yours is coated already...! I emailed Esoteric about the 2-stage product and apparently they are doing a feature on it in the next couple of days.


----------



## atbalfour

Finally a bit of sun to show off Blue Xilion.

Water behaviour is pretty nice too..
https://photos.app.goo.gl/RHARoYYEhLKtNNuV7

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Looks fantastic bud 

Unfortunately I came back to my car today and found someone had reversed into me










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

sharrkey said:


> Unfortunately I came back to my car today and found someone had reversed into me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sickening. Typical after all the time you've spent on it this week. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Smartin

atbalfour said:


> Ah forgot yours is coated already...! I emailed Esoteric about the 2-stage product and apparently they are doing a feature on it in the next couple of days.


Did they say which 2-stage product they were going to be doing that feature on? I've seen they have posted a video on the coloured Carnauba Arts waxes but wasn't aware that was part of a 2-stage system/product.

Don't think they are selling the Cosmic Colour Spritz @ Esoteric (can't see it on there website, anyway), so perhaps they were confusing the Carnauba Arts coloured waxes with Cosmic Colour Sptritz, when you emailed them.


----------



## atbalfour

Smartin said:


> Did they say which 2-stage product they were going to be doing that feature on? I've seen they have posted a video on the coloured Carnauba Arts waxes but wasn't aware that was part of a 2-stage system/product.
> 
> Don't think they are selling the Cosmic Colour Spritz @ Esoteric (can't see it on there website, anyway), so perhaps they were confusing the Carnauba Arts coloured waxes with Cosmic Colour Sptritz, when you emailed them.


Ah I misread it..

Hi Adam - please stay tuned to our email newsletter and social media platforms over the next few days/weeks, because we are going to answer this directly.

Anyone get this?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smartin

atbalfour said:


> Ah I misread it..
> 
> Hi Adam - please stay tuned to our email newsletter and social media platforms over the next few days/weeks, because we are going to answer this directly.
> 
> Anyone get this?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


No problem!

To be honest, I'm confused by all of these PolishAngel products!

I thought I had read that you had a ceramic coating on your car that wasn't performing that well. Now you've just put a wax on it, the blue coloured Carnauba Arts wax (car looks great in that last picture, by the way) but didn't think wax on top of a coating was a good idea. Esoteric seemed to suggest Cosmic Spritz rather than a coloured wax on top of a coating.

Then I saw Apex Detail suggesting Cancoat, followed by PA High Gloss and then something else on top!


----------



## sharrkey

White is an absolute nightmare to get a good picture of

1 coat of Colour Cosmic Spritz 
2 coats of High Gloss 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Smartin said:


> No problem!
> 
> To be honest, I'm confused by all of these PolishAngel products!
> 
> I thought I had read that you had a ceramic coating on your car that wasn't performing that well. Now you've just put a wax on it, the blue coloured Carnauba Arts wax (car looks great in that last picture, by the way) but didn't think wax on top of a coating was a good idea. Esoteric seemed to suggest Cosmic Spritz rather than a coloured wax on top of a coating.
> 
> Then I saw Apex Detail suggesting Cancoat, followed by PA High Gloss and then something else on top!


Absolutely right and normally wouldn't do it though I am planning on re-coating the car in a few months time (think it's failed/gone on the lower panels).

I saw this product and couldn't resist trying it out. To be honest it's still going nicely through a few washes and I genuinely do think it's brought an extra dimension to the colour of the paintwork. Tiny little bottle so I suspect by the time summer is round I'll have run out by then.

The product line is confusing as hell - Polish Angel themselves replied to my question about the two stage products such as Cosmic Spritz (standard and colour) and Viking Spritz.



> _- COSMIC SPRITZ are a excellent ceramic topping or conditoner for between fresh up.
> - COSMIC SPRITZ COLOUR from application the same as easy, but go here with PRIMER SPRITZ to protection your exist ceramic layers.
> - PRIMER SPRITZ contain the bonding primer but without cutting ability, these helps to increase performance in durability.
> _


Good luck decoding that...


----------



## atbalfour

sharrkey said:


> White is an absolute nightmare to get a good picture of
> 
> 1 coat of Colour Cosmic Spritz
> 2 coats of High Gloss
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Photos never do a white car justice but this looks fantastic. Has it met expectations and how does this combo compare to other products you've used?

Ps. you get the bodywork sorted?


----------



## sharrkey

atbalfour said:


> Photos never do a car justice but this looks fantastic. Has it met expectations and how does this combo compare to other products you've used?
> 
> Ps. you get the bodywork sorted?


Jury is still out if the Colour cosmic is worth the extra $$, don't get me wrong you still get the wow factor once applying but don't see a great deal of difference between it and the standard Cosmic, maybe I need to try it with Overcoat as a 2 stage? Thou I do now have a nice big 500ml bottle to utilise lol

High gloss is fantastic and defo a further improvement in gloss levels and a worthy contender to Cosmic Spritz if your wanting a change, same with this I'll need to try with Overcoat & High Gloss as a 2 stage.

One thing I do love about PA products is the super easy wipe on wipe off and no worrying about having to wait for it to dry (either waiting too long or removing too quickly)

I've not had a change to apply super sport to the wheels yet, so I think this will be the next thing I'll do. What did notice thou was how slick the paint was cleaning after the initial coating I done last week.

1 thing thats consistent with all their products is beading, it's Insane 

As for the damage I visited the guy that applied the ceramic coating for me to get his views on it, so he's gonna try and fix it up the best he can with filling and polishing, if I'm still not happy I'll just get a smart repair on it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Good stuff hopefully you get it 95% of the way there. I have a scrape on one of my chrome window panels and you do eventually forget it's there.

Cancoat topped with High Gloss is my next combo, been massively impressed with Cancoat on my wife's motor. Going to take the car back to the detailer who applied my CSL though Gtechniq do a guarantee and I'd like it to be protected.

Probably won't bother with Exo as I think Cancoat performs better.


----------



## atbalfour

@budgetplan1 had a chance to use the High Gloss Paste Wax yet?


----------



## budgetplan1

atbalfour said:


> @budgetplan1 had a chance to use the High Gloss Paste Wax yet?


Polish Angel High Gloss Paste Wax...this stuff is just nutty. Soooooo reflective. Usually cell phone pics look better than reality but in this case pics can`t capture it. Every hard corner of a panel was shooting blinding, high def starbursts in the sun.

It`s on top of Kamikaze Miyabi + Zipang coatings and since this particular car won`t be driven much in next month or 2, did the whole Spring cleanup thing a bit early this year so I could give the PA Wax a 'clean and pure' audition; heavy foam, Gyeon Tar, Foam, PA Ultrared, wash and then wiped down with prep spray and had at it (sometimes takes a bit of effort to strip the nastiness of a Northeast Winter off of a car). Used the High Gloss Spritz about 5hrs after the HG Paste Wax.

I`m always trying to convince myself something actually made a difference after I try it and usually it's kinda "Yeah, that's pretty nice" but this is a whole new level of entertaining. Goes on smooth and thin (definitely not a 'hard' paste wax), removes easily after application to whole car, doesn't stain trim…basically the same great user experience that Polish Angel stuff always provides. Immediate gratification upon removal which intensifies over first 24hrs and ratchets up a bit more after applying the HG Spritz.

I`ve been staring at this car under the same lights since coating it in 2016, from same angle (where I end up standing when taking the garbage out) and I noticed more reflections than I ever saw before. Edges and contours seem visually more pronounced and more distinct with regards to reflections...weird, but it is what it is. Rolled edge of rocker panel where it tucks under door was reflecting lights like I've not seen before.

Stupidly entertaining to use, it`s just one of those things that`s so fun in both process and results you (well, me anyway...YMMV) really don`t mind or ponder how 'practical' it is w respect to dollars and sense (as in `common sense`).

I really noticed the reflections looking down the side where the lower body creases are; they`ve never reflected like that before.

We`ll see. The back bumper piece of this blue car is totally uncoated (never got around to it last year after some wobbly-sausage caught it with their bumper) so we`ll see how long it lasts on the uncoated area where it will be apparent when it`s gone. I figure 2 months? I`m sure I`ll be slathering it with the HG Spritz after each wash, though so not sure I`ll ever *really* know 

Like all PA stuff, a little goes a long way...I`d guess 15-20 applications outta the jar??? Dunno, not that familiar with too many waxes.

The blue metallic is quite nice w this on it. `Tis a nice tight metallic. Between the black Corvette, the gray Cayman and the slightly metallic black Accord, I spend most of my `staring time` looking at this Civic. 

The Cayman is the next target of the HG Paste + Spritz, I think the thin, polished glass layer look will do well on it. It`s gonna get the snot driven out of it this Season when the world hopefully gets back on track.

Since the Corvette is a sorta solid black, gonna try Wulfenite on that to give a bit more depth; cant use the HG Paste on it cuz of the PPF. We`ll see, maybe Wulfenite + HG Spritz? Cosmic Primer Spritz + Color charged Cosmic Spritz? Dunno but its gonna be a lot of fun without much effort to play around `frosting` the cars.

I dont think any of the color Matched products will have much real effect on color appearance, just kinda a fun thing to use and maybe enhance the color a bit.

As for Polish Angel HG Paste vs Kamikaze Infinity Wax...

Although durability comparison is too early to tell w HG Paste, I`d guess it`d mirror the "Overcoat or Cosmic Spritz" question.

Infinity will have greater longevity/durability and have a softer, more relaxed glow as opposed to a sharp, blingy gloss. I`d guess water behavior nod would go to Infinity as well.

PA HG Paste will have a more `in your face` gloss and like most PA stuff, mindlessly easy to use.

You`ll notice the look of the HG Paste immediately while it takes a bit to notice the subtle goodness and nuances of Infinity.

HG is like turning on one of those initial 500 watt halogen floor lamps for the first time (before they neutered them) while Infinity is the glow of a nice soft, warm incandescent lamp.

I'm probably gonna give the HG Paste a go on top of my black daily driver that has SPS Graphene. That's a very reflective coating in and of itself, fun to see how (or if) HG knocks that up a bit.


----------



## atbalfour

Thanks for the detailed write-up. Sounds like an amazing product to use and the results on the Civic are amazing. It's probably good thing it's not available to use here in the UK because it would be very tempting.

You won't be disappointed in the colour charged waxes. My eyes are telling me it adds a depth in dull light, warmth in bright light (almost like Vivid mode on a TV) to the paint on a level that exceeds Cosmic Spritz. Definitely the blingiest product I've used... just wear nitrile gloves lol!!


----------



## budgetplan1

atbalfour said:


> Thanks for the detailed write-up. Sounds like an amazing product to use and the results on the Civic are amazing. It's probably good thing it's not available to use here in the UK because it would be very tempting.
> 
> You won't be disappointed in the colour charged waxes. My eyes are telling me it adds a depth in dull light, warmth in bright light (almost like Vivid mode on a TV) to the paint on a level that exceeds Cosmic Spritz. Definitely the blingiest product I've used... just wear nitrile gloves lol!!


Now that I'm *finally* good w the protection aspects of our cars (3 years, countless coatings to find 'mine') this finishing aspect is highly entertaining, not to mention much easier and far less costly 

Polish Angel stuff really fits the bill at this stage...always such fun to use and visual results extremely pleasing.

Can't wait to use the HG Paste on the Cayman.

Black Corvette w full PPF hopefully coming outta storage soon, best to be prepared:


----------



## atbalfour

budgetplan1 said:


> Now that I'm *finally* good w the protection aspects of our cars (3 years, countless coatings to find 'mine') this finishing aspect is highly entertaining, not to mention much easier and far less costly
> 
> Polish Angel stuff really fits the bill at this stage...always such fun to use and visual results extremely pleasing.
> 
> Can't wait to use the HG Paste on the Cayman.
> 
> Black Corvette w full PPF hopefully coming outta storage soon, best to be prepared:


Can't wait for the photos :thumb:

When you say you have 'settled' on a coating - is that your Kamikaze combination or the SPS Graphene?

I am so reluctant to spend big money on coatings like these because I'm certain to cover them up. All I really need is a durable, chemical resistant base with some degree of scratch resistance. I have some Cancoat left over but thinking i'll put two coats on the misses Mercedes this summer and buy something else for mine.

- PA Cosmic 9H (found very few reviews though)
- SPS Graphene
- TAC Systems Quartz Shine
- KK Miyabi / ISM / Zipang (so pricey though)

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Alan W

atbalfour said:


> Any other suggestions?


Machine polish using CarPro Essence Extreme Gloss Primer and then coat with CarPro CQuartz UK. That's your ceramic base sorted, at a reasonable cost, and then you can play with various PA products as the toppers for your pleasure. 

Alan W


----------



## budgetplan1

atbalfour said:


> Can't wait for the photos :thumb:
> 
> When you say you have 'settled' on a coating - is that your Kamikaze combination or the SPS Graphene?
> 
> I am so reluctant to spend big money on coatings like these because I'm certain to cover them up. All I really need is a durable, chemical resistant base with some degree of scratch resistance. I have some Cancoat left over but thinking i'll put two coats on the misses Mercedes this summer and buy something else for mine.
> 
> - PA Cosmic 9H (found very few reviews though)
> - SPS Graphene
> - TAC Systems Quartz Shine
> - KK Miyabi / ISM / Zipang (so pricey though)
> 
> Any other suggestions?


For 'cars that matter' Kamikaze Miyabi + Zipang will be the choice. I've lived w Kami (first Miyabi/ISM and now Miyabi/Zipang) since 2016 on both personal cars, friends cars and fleet vehicles at work and the stuff just plain works for me. Add in the less tangible aspects (great US Vendor, Kamikaze philosophy) and it really checks all of my personal boxes.

The SPS has so far been great on my daily driver but not even a year in so hard to declare that a favorite...just too soon to tell.

Not sure regarding avaliability in your area but 22ple HPC is a great product as well. Molten glass kinda gloss, great self-cleaning and durable as heck. Easiest coating to apply of any I have used too. Visually entertaining water behavior is a bit less fun than Kamikaze but their VS1 Final Coat maintenance product is pretty good.

After 3.5 years of buying and trying, don't find the whole prep, polish, coat process as entertaining as I once did so I'm looking for something that lasts in my situation and Kamikaze will. Obviously I'm now into 'frosting the cake' which is quick and easy.

At some point I may even break with convention, commit detailing-theory heresy and use a PA wax on top of a coated car. Won't hurt anything long-term, may decrease coating performance briefly but will be easy and fun.

I've done so many 'unapproved' things to and with coatings on vehicles at work w little detrimental lasting effects that I'm not too worried about damaging my base coatings with differing 'finishing' approaches. Nothing ventured, nothing gained!


----------



## budgetplan1

Alan W said:


> Machine polish using CarPro Essence Extreme Gloss Primer and then coat with CarPro CQuartz UK. That's your ceramic base sorted, at a reasonable cost, and then you can play with various PA products as the toppers for your pleasure.
> 
> Alan W


I did one at work last year with CQ UK 3 + Gliss V2 (used Essence as well) and it was a real treat, one of my favorite beading pics. And Essence was really fun to use.

Cquartz UK + Gliss:









I'm pondering just using this Combo at work going forward for all new vehicles. CarPro offers 100ml bottles so I can get 100ml of UK and Gliss for $270, likely enough for 2 to 3 large vehicles. Slathering those things with Kamikaze gets a bit pricey. But every year I end up doing 1 'just for me'. Can't help myself


----------



## Carscope

Hey fellas, just coated my car in carbon collective Plat + Paint

Currently looking at two topper

Speciale detailing spray 

WOWO's ceramic booster

Anyone had any experience of these as toppers? 

Cheers
Henri


----------



## Alan W

Hey Henri,

I'm not aware of anyone posting about the CC Speciale Detailing Spray and the Wowo's Ceramic Booster was only launched late December, so just a few months ago.

I sometimes think you can get a 'sinergy' (correct spelling not allowed by DW!) from using products of the same make as they are designed to be compatible with each other and therefore would try the CC product in the absence of any meaningful reviews of either.

However, there are a lot of good products mentioned in this Thread so the options are many and varied! :lol:

Let us know what you choose and how you get on. :thumb: 

Alan W


----------



## Derek Mc

I am thinking that ceramic booster is to go on top of a full blown ceramic coating from what I understand. As soon as this lockdown is over and I am back at work I shall stop in and see the guys at Wowo's as I will have money burning a hole and if it is indeed suitable for the Crystal Sealant I shall be adding it to my collection.


----------



## Carscope

Thanks for the replies guys, 

I contacted Carbon collective and they said they use hybrid, I'm not a massive fan of spray sealent as I find they spot on my black car, think I'll structure de tailer and maybe pick up a sample of hybrid to try. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Eturty said:


> Thanks for the replies guys,
> 
> I contacted Carbon collective and they said they use hybrid, I'm not a massive fan of spray sealent as I find they spot on my black car, think I'll structure de tailer and maybe pick up a sample of hybrid to try.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Wowos Crystal Sealant is meant to be detailing witchcraft in terms of it's durability.

Interested for Jon or someone with a glossmeter to get their hands on it and give it a more scientific review of the other factors. Durability is obviously nice to have but not the most key thing for me personally.


----------



## Derek Mc

atbalfour said:


> Wowos Crystal Sealant is meant to be detailing witchcraft in terms of it's durability.
> 
> Interested for Jon or someone with a glossmeter to get their hands on it and give it a more scientific review of the other factors. Durability is obviously nice to have but not the most key thing for me personally.


In all honesty the new version I applied in early August is still beading mike crazy now after an entire winter of 2bm maintenance washes and nothing else.

It is still so strong that I can't get enough of a bond for a PDR on a small wheel arch ding I picked up in November!


----------



## Lexus-is250

atbalfour said:


> Wowos Crystal Sealant is meant to be detailing witchcraft in terms of it's durability.
> 
> Interested for Jon or someone with a glossmeter to get their hands on it and give it a more scientific review of the other factors. Durability is obviously nice to have but not the most key thing for me personally.


I found it quite glossy when I used it on my old silver Lexus but that was the v2 version.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Lexus-is250 said:


> I found it quite glossy when I used it on my old silver Lexus but that was the v2 version.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Sounds like a good base product at minimum. Might try instead of cancoat which I use to protect family cars including my wife's.


----------



## Dave50

[URL=https://postimg.cc/PP3xyZF9]
[URL=https://postimg.cc/hXgnKPhS]

Polished Angel cosmic spritz (quality product) on top of Pyramid Carcare ceramic coating.

Dave


----------



## gally

Great thread guys. Popped back on to see if I fancied a new topper. Will be coating my brother's new car in nanolex si3d. It's still on a company car 18 months after application, the base layer anyway. 

I ended up with it by accident and it's always worked very well! Juts deciding on a topper. 

Kamikaze always impresses. Can coat sounds similar Performance. 

Cosmic spritz a real contender as I love PA.


----------



## atbalfour

gally said:


> Great thread guys. Popped back on to see if I fancied a new topper. Will be coating my brother's new car in nanolex si3d. It's still on a company car 18 months after application, the base layer anyway.
> 
> I ended up with it by accident and it's always worked very well! Juts deciding on a topper.
> 
> Kamikaze always impresses. Can coat sounds similar Performance.
> 
> Cosmic spritz a real contender as I love PA.


@gally what topper are you leaning towards?


----------



## gally

Good question. Probably can coat just now, mainly due to cost and longevity. My brother isn't a big car cleaning guy but hasn't purchased a new car in over a decade so want to get it sealed up and nanolex offers a really good protection layer. Most ceramics don't meet my standard of water behaviour but they do protect. 

Never fancied nanolex topper. 

The crystal sealant sounds good but I'm wary of new age products. Always sound rebottled. 

I always loved C2V3 but have usednit for years so fancied another product.


----------



## Brian1612

atbalfour said:


> Wowos Crystal Sealant is meant to be detailing witchcraft in terms of it's durability.
> 
> Interested for Jon or someone with a glossmeter to get their hands on it and give it a more scientific review of the other factors. Durability is obviously nice to have but not the most key thing for me personally.


I tried to convince Jon to review it but to no avail 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

gally said:


> Good question. Probably can coat just now, mainly due to cost and longevity. My brother isn't a big car cleaning guy but hasn't purchased a new car in over a decade so want to get it sealed up and nanolex offers a really good protection layer. Most ceramics don't meet my standard of water behaviour but they do protect.
> 
> Never fancied nanolex topper.
> 
> The crystal sealant sounds good but I'm wary of new age products. Always sound rebottled.
> 
> I always loved C2V3 but have usednit for years so fancied another product.


Nothing to worry about in that regard with Crystal Sealant. It's made in house, myself & other members have visited the Wowo's factory & seen it first hand 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

gally said:


> Good question. Probably can coat just now, mainly due to cost and longevity. My brother isn't a big car cleaning guy but hasn't purchased a new car in over a decade so want to get it sealed up and nanolex offers a really good protection layer. Most ceramics don't meet my standard of water behaviour but they do protect.
> 
> Never fancied nanolex topper.
> 
> The crystal sealant sounds good but I'm wary of new age products. Always sound rebottled.
> 
> I always loved C2V3 but have usednit for years so fancied another product.


Cancoat is great, I've just topped my own with it and applied it as standalone protection for 8-9 cars in the last year all performing impressively.

It's in a different category to most toppers though, you can't whizz round the car in 15 minutes like Gyeon claim unless you want to take chances with high spots. It sets hard, any streaks left behind aren't easy to level with an IPA and may require a machine to remove. It's a 'one and done' type product whereas some of the others you mentioned.. Kamikaze Overcoat and Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz are impossible to misapply and provide similar peak performance though don't form that hard layer or last as long.

Let us know what you choose.



Brian1612 said:


> Nothing to worry about in that regard with Crystal Sealant. It's made in house, myself & other members have visited the Wowo's factory & seen it first hand
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


@sharrkey interested to see how Crystal Sealant compares to the products from boutique brands we've used and tried (thanks for biting the bullet and saving my wallet ).

If I was to bet on it I fully expect it to be more durable but I haven't heard anyone raving about it visually or slickness wise. The beading I have seen is very average compared to the best out there which has stopped me buying before now. Wowos vs Cancoat is a durability contest I want to see!


----------



## budgetplan1

atbalfour said:


> Cancoat is great, I've just topped my own with it and applied it as standalone protection for 8-9 cars in the last year all performing impressively.


Thanks for the mention/reminder re: CanCoat, had kinda forgot about my CanCoat hardening outside of the can.

Few weeks now, completely hardened.


----------



## Dave50

I have a test going on at the moment on my test bonnet. Bonnet was machine polished and split into two, on the left CarPro lite (as my car has a ceramic coating) on it, and on the right PA Master Sealant (on the wife's car).

[URL=https://postimg.cc/k6WjXwjL]

I have 6 toppers, the 3 you can see in the picture and FSE, Gyeon quick detailer and Detailed Online SiO2, all applied to both sides.

On Monday I'm getting CanCoat and a couple of other quick detailers (can't help myself) and going to add them to the bonnet.

For the life of me, I can't get Overcoat to work on my car (no problems on the test bonnet though), might try it with a damp microfibre as I've not tried it that way yet.

Dave


----------



## Brian1612

atbalfour said:


> Cancoat is great, I've just topped my own with it and applied it as standalone protection for 8-9 cars in the last year all performing impressively.
> 
> It's in a different category to most toppers though, you can't whizz round the car in 15 minutes like Gyeon claim unless you want to take chances with high spots. It sets hard, any streaks left behind aren't easy to level with an IPA and may require a machine to remove. It's a 'one and done' type product whereas some of the others you mentioned.. Kamikaze Overcoat and Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz are impossible to misapply and provide similar peak performance though don't form that hard layer or last as long.
> 
> Let us know what you choose.
> 
> @sharrkey interested to see how Crystal Sealant compares to the products from boutique brands we've used and tried (thanks for biting the bullet and saving my wallet ).
> 
> If I was to bet on it I fully expect it to be more durable but I haven't heard anyone raving about it visually or slickness wise. The beading I have seen is very average compared to the best out there which has stopped me buying before now. Wowos vs Cancoat is a durability contest I want to see!


This is something I can set up & gives me a reason to crack open the new V3 Crystal Sealant 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

atbalfour said:


> @sharrkey interested to see how Crystal Sealant compares to the products from boutique brands we've used and tried (thanks for biting the bullet and saving my wallet ).
> 
> If I was to bet on it I fully expect it to be more durable but I haven't heard anyone raving about it visually or slickness wise. The beading I have seen is very average compared to the best out there which has stopped me buying before now. Wowos vs Cancoat is a durability contest I want to see!


I've not had a chance to try the CS out yet and suspect I'll apply to alloys once Pa SuperSport degrades, next for me is

Decon with GT Decon to remove 
2x coats PA Master Sealant 
1/2 coats Colour Cosmic 
And maintenance with PA Cosmic shampoo (yes I've bitten the bullet lol)

All weather permitting in Scotland lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atbalfour

budgetplan1 said:


> Thanks for the mention/reminder re: CanCoat, had kinda forgot about my CanCoat hardening outside of the can.
> 
> Few weeks now, completely hardened.


If anyone was in doubt that this stuff is a serious coating forming a hard barrier on your paint there is proof. I always keep the microfibre towel I use to apply it and sure enough within 5 days after applying mine it's completely rigid.



Dave50 said:


> I have a test going on at the moment on my test bonnet. Bonnet was machine polished and split into two, on the left CarPro lite (as my car has a ceramic coating) on it, and on the right PA Master Sealant (on the wife's car).
> 
> I have 6 toppers, the 3 you can see in the picture and FSE, Gyeon quick detailer and Detailed Online SiO2, all applied to both sides.
> 
> On Monday I'm getting CanCoat and a couple of other quick detailers (can't help myself) and going to add them to the bonnet.
> 
> For the life of me, I can't get Overcoat to work on my car (no problems on the test bonnet though), might try it with a damp microfibre as I've not tried it that way yet.
> 
> Dave


Great test. It would have been really interesting to see if the toppers play differently on the two base products.

In terms of beading, it'll be tough to judge what performance is the base product vs. the topper, when the base products are hydrophobic themselves... CarPro Lite is a 110 degree contact angle and I'd imagine Master Sealant is similar if not slightly higher.

It's especially fascinating because they are combinations you don't ever see reviewed side by side. What way are you going to test them - let them naturally degrade and monitor self cleaning ability then wash occasionally, or hit them with chemicals?

Shocked with Overcoat application issues. It needs a little more attention than Cosmic Spritz but never found it anything but easy to use. Applied it wet and dry, but the damp microfibre should help - would then suggest a second dry towel to buff. Cosmic you can get around the car with just the one.



Brian1612 said:


> This is something I can set up & gives me a reason to crack open the new V3 Crystal Sealant
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Oh brilliant - I think this merits it's own thread.. two increasingly popular products.


----------



## Dave50

atbalfour said:


> If anyone was in doubt that this stuff is a serious coating forming a hard barrier on your paint there is proof. I always keep the microfibre towel I use to apply it and sure enough within 5 days after applying mine it's completely rigid.
> 
> Great test. It would have been really interesting to see if the toppers play differently on the two base products.
> 
> In terms of beading, it'll be tough to judge what performance is the base product vs. the topper, when the base products are hydrophobic themselves... CarPro Lite is a 110 degree contact angle and I'd imagine Master Sealant is similar if not slightly higher.
> 
> It's especially fascinating because they are combinations you don't ever see reviewed side by side. What way are you going to test them - let them naturally degrade and monitor self cleaning ability then wash occasionally, or hit them with chemicals.


The main reason for the test are, what effect the topper has if any and which has the best self cleaning properties. Not really interested in longevity but I can hit it with chemicals if your interested in the results. I will be leaving the top section of the bonnet with just the coating and sealant as a reference point.
Having a dark blue car is really challenging my OCD 😀

Dave


----------



## atbalfour

Dave50 said:


> The main reason for the test are, what effect the topper has if any and which has the best self cleaning properties. Not really interested in longevity but I can hit it with chemicals if your interested in the results. I will be leaving the top section of the bonnet with just the coating and sealant as a reference point.
> Having a dark blue car is really challenging my OCD &#55357;&#56832;
> 
> Dave


I think the real world test of sitting outside for a period of x weeks is one you just don't see done and probably is more valuable to try initially as you say! Water spot resistance might be a nice one to test in the process!

If you're bored after this a chemical resistance test would also be fun to see! It annoys me how YouTubers throw paint thinners and neat GT decon shampoo on to test chemical resistance. 4% PIR auto foam or 10:1 PowerMaxed TFR (or similar) on a repeat basis are the more practical tests.

I need to buy a test panel lol...


----------



## ENDA

budgetplan1 said:


> Thanks for the mention/reminder re: CanCoat, had kinda forgot about my CanCoat hardening outside of the can.
> 
> Few weeks now, completely hardened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote]
> 
> I thought that was a packet of pringles!


----------



## budgetplan1

ENDA said:


> I thought that was a packet of pringles!


 Extra salty!

Guess I'll just let it sit there all Summer :shrug:


----------



## roscopervis

Brian1612 said:


> I tried to convince Jon to review it but to no avail
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I don't understand that, he's put some rubbish on there but won't review a genuine cracker of a product. Weird.


----------



## SadlyDistracted

ENDA said:


> I thought that was a packet of pringles!


Ha, I got the SourCream but missed the Chives

Will have to try some....:thumb:


----------



## Dunc2610

Sadly, its now been a month since I ordered my Cosmic Spritz, and its still not arrived and Polish Angel are no longer replying to my emails so I'm going to have to try and get my money back via my credit card. 

In light of this, are we still saying that Overcoat is an equivalent product albeit, not offering the same levels of gloss but slightly better longevitiy?


----------



## atbalfour

Dunc2610 said:


> Sadly, its now been a month since I ordered my Cosmic Spritz, and its still not arrived and Polish Angel are no longer replying to my emails so I'm going to have to try and get my money back via my credit card.
> 
> In light of this, are we still saying that Overcoat is an equivalent product albeit, not offering the same levels of gloss but slightly better longevitiy?


That's strange. Did you get a DPD confirmation as in my experience they always despatch next day.

Have you checked your junk?


----------



## sharrkey

Dunc2610 said:


> Sadly, its now been a month since I ordered my Cosmic Spritz, and its still not arrived and Polish Angel are no longer replying to my emails so I'm going to have to try and get my money back via my credit card.
> 
> In light of this, are we still saying that Overcoat is an equivalent product albeit, not offering the same levels of gloss but slightly better longevitiy?


My brother ordered a bottle of Passion wax on its own and it was sent via standard mail and took about 3 weeks to arrive from Germany - NIreland, but even then he got a tracking No to follow.

Ultimate finish also sell Cosmic and if you use the code DW24 You get free next day dpd delivery

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dunc2610

atbalfour said:


> That's strange. Did you get a DPD confirmation as in my experience they always despatch next day.
> 
> Have you checked your junk?


Yes, been sent via DHL, and has been sat in Germany since the 16th July. I've sent three emails to PA to ask them to follow this up to no avail.


----------



## sharrkey

Dunc2610 said:


> Yes, been sent via DHL, and has been sat in Germany since the 16th July. I've sent three emails to PA to ask them to follow this up to no avail.


Did you try the German dhl tracking site https://www.dhl.de/en/privatkunden.html

Plus check Royal Mail also

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dunc2610

sharrkey said:


> Did you try the German dhl tracking site https://www.dhl.de/en/privatkunden.html
> 
> Plus check Royal Mail also
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah, its there that it shows it sat in Germany, tried UK DHL as I can actually get to talk to someone but they can't help. The form on the German DHL website for reporting deliveries doesn't translate in to English, so have no idea what it says.


----------



## atbalfour

sharrkey said:


> My brother ordered a bottle of Passion wax on its own and it was sent via standard mail and took about 3 weeks to arrive from Germany - NIreland, but even then he got a tracking No to follow.
> 
> Ultimate finish also sell Cosmic and if you use the code DW24 You get free next day dpd delivery
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's strange, I'm in NI too and normally receive things within the same week.

Really hope you get sorted Dunc - sounds like it may be a DHL issue.


----------



## sharrkey

atbalfour said:


> That's strange, I'm in NI too and normally receive things within the same week.
> 
> Really hope you get sorted Dunc - sounds like it may be a DHL issue.


Anytime I've ordered it's always been over £100 (easily done lol) and it's been sent dhl next day delivery, I think my brothers was sent dhl local post as it was under £50 and hence why it took so long, I believe they use Royal Mail as a delivery agent in the U.K. for that shipping

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## McGrath 5

Ordered 500ml cosmic spritz and 200ml super sport wheel wax on Sunday with the 10% off summer offer. It was delivered direct from Germany yesterday,with free carriage over £100 spend. Excellent service,as always,can't fault Polish Angel.


----------



## Carscope

Sorry to take it off in a route here but what’s worth trying from PA? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smartin

McGrath 5 said:


> Ordered 500ml cosmic spritz and 200ml super sport wheel wax on Sunday with the 10% off summer offer. It was delivered direct from Germany yesterday,with free carriage over £100 spend. Excellent service,as always,can't fault Polish Angel.


I ordered the same two products on Saturday evening but in smaller sizes, so had to pay the £8 delivery charge. Was getting a bit worried with the previous messages about things not turning up but just received the DHL email saying it will be delivered tomorrow 😄


----------



## McGrath 5

Smartin said:


> I ordered the same two products on Saturday evening but in smaller sizes, so had to pay the £8 delivery charge. Was getting a bit worried with the previous messages about things not turning up but just received the DHL email saying it will be delivered tomorrow


Good news. You should've gone for the bigger size of Cosmic Spritz tho,it's addictive


----------



## atbalfour

Eturty said:


> Sorry to take it off in a route here but what's worth trying from PA?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dangerous question!

Your car is coated so very hard to go wrong with Cosmic Spritz. If I remember right you're using beadmaker so expect it to be nicer to apply, last longer, bead better - I've never really monitored slickness tbh and you'll be happy with how either look. Self cleaning is the big thing you'll gain.

If you like Cosmic and are anything like me then it's a slippery slope, you'll be trying high gloss, the PTFE wheel wax or a few others . I've managed to contain my obsession to these and wouldn't be without any of them now.

I am yet to see anyone (forum or YouTube) not love PA products. Anyone who doesn't use them normally doesn't because of cost rather than there being anything better available.


----------



## sharrkey

Eturty said:


> Sorry to take it off in a route here but what's worth trying from PA?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a slippery slope stay clear as it's easier on the pocket lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## McGrath 5

sharrkey said:


> It's a slippery slope stay clear as it's easier on the pocket lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Jesus! You sir have a problem  And I thought I was being strong resisting,again,buying the colour specific Cosmic Spritz for my Sepang Blue RSQ3 !!


----------



## sharrkey

McGrath 5 said:


> Jesus! You sir have a problem  And I thought I was being strong resisting,again,buying the colour specific Cosmic Spritz for my Sepang Blue RSQ3 !!


Good thing about the colour cosmic is you get a really big bottle so should last for ages, a lot of the stuff I've bought over several orders so little less painful on the wallet lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## McGrath 5

sharrkey said:


> Good thing about the colour cosmic is you get a really big bottle so should last for ages, a lot of the stuff I've bought over several orders so little less painful on the wallet lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I tried to rationalise buying the colour specific as it was "only" twice as much as the regular 500ml. But it is still an "ouch" price,can it really be worth it? How much better can it be? Has anyone bought it?,I'd love to know if you think it's worth buying over the bog standard cosmic


----------



## atbalfour

Not as impressive but....  I think there's more value in that drawer than any other in my house


----------



## sharrkey

McGrath 5 said:


> I tried to rationalise buying the colour specific as it was "only" twice as much as the regular 500ml. But it is still an "ouch" price,can it really be worth it? How much better can it be? Has anyone bought it?,I'd love to know if you think it's worth buying over the bog standard cosmic


It's defo a considered purchase and if I'm really honest I don't think there's a massive difference between it and the standard Cosmic Spritz, but then I'm chasing gloss in Alpine White that I know myself I'll not achieve compared to metallic or pearl paint.

From what I've read their carnauba arts colour range is supposed to be fantastic, so in terms of colour specific to your car and cosmic thrown it that's gotta be a perfect set up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CharliesTTS

Here's mine:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

sharrkey said:


> It's defo a considered purchase and if I'm really honest I don't think there's a massive difference between it and the standard Cosmic Spritz, but then I'm chasing gloss in Alpine White that I know myself I'll not achieve compared to metallic or pearl paint.
> 
> From what I've read their carnauba arts colour range is supposed to be fantastic, so in terms of colour specific to your car and cosmic thrown it that's gotta be a perfect set up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This ^

I've no doubt it does something extra but so does the Carnuaba Arts (I've got some and love it). Trade off is that it's a spray wax not a ceramic sealant.

Just to deviate away from PA for a minute, I'm really intrigued by a product called Ultra from Titan Coatings.

Supposedly it's like Overcoat (recommended by a few people now including Offset Detailing on here who use PA products a good bit). Their latest formula contains 'anti static' properties which remembering back to the days I swore by FK425 actually work. The FK gave serious gloss but no water repellency or durability. The Ultra top coat is advertised with a water contact angle of 120 degrees, among the highest possible.

It's next on my list to try.


----------



## atbalfour

CharliesTTS said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's some collection.

@budgetplan1 you're up


----------



## sharrkey

CharliesTTS said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, Now that's the mother load 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sharrkey

atbalfour said:


> This ^
> 
> Just to deviate away from PA for a minute, I'm really intrigued by a product called Ultra from Titan Coatings.
> 
> Supposedly it's like Overcoat (recommended by a few people now including Offset Detailing on here who use PA products a good bit). Their latest formula contains 'anti static' properties which remembering back to the days I swore by FK425 actually work. The FK gave serious gloss but no water repellency or durability. The Ultra top coat is advertised with a water contact angle of 120 degrees, among the highest possible.
> 
> It's next on my list to try.


I've been watching Titan for a while and have been tempted several times to buy ultra, they recently changed the formula and upped the ml per bottle. 
They are currently working on a shampoo I believe and they also make a specialist wax for another company, a lot of their stuff was available to buy a while back but changed to pro only.

I so heavily invested into PA and kamikaze so don't think I'll take the plunge, you can be the tester for us lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## budgetplan1

Eturty said:


> Sorry to take it off in a route here but what's worth trying from PA?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only thing I've tried from PA that was a letdown was Rain 9h. It was like I applied nothing to the glass. Still puzzled by the Cosmic Primer Spritz...it actually seemed to make the Cosmic on top perform worse than Cosmic alone.

High Gloss, Cosmic, Black Wulfenite, Engine, Palladium, Intimate, Snowcake, Diver...all great. Just got Bellaclean & Charisma, yet to try them.

Snowcake was a slight downer cuz it didn't smell like cake.


----------



## McGrath 5

atbalfour said:


> This ^
> 
> I've no doubt it does something extra but so does the Carnuaba Arts (I've got some and love it). Trade off is that it's a spray wax not a ceramic sealant.
> 
> Just to deviate away from PA for a minute, I'm really intrigued by a product called Ultra from Titan Coatings.
> 
> Supposedly it's like Overcoat (recommended by a few people now including Offset Detailing on here who use PA products a good bit). Their latest formula contains 'anti static' properties which remembering back to the days I swore by FK425 actually work. The FK gave serious gloss but no water repellency or durability. The Ultra top coat is advertised with a water contact angle of 120 degrees, among the highest possible.
> 
> It's next on my list to try.


I almost bought the Carnuba Arts,but wasn't sure it would be a good idea over the Gyeon Mohs coating? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## budgetplan1

atbalfour said:


> That's some collection.
> 
> @budgetplan1 you're up


I'm a little behind that little slice of heaven


----------



## CharliesTTS

budgetplan1 said:


> The only thing I've tried from PA that was a letdown was Rain 9h. It was like I applied nothing to the glass. Still puzzled by the Cosmic Primer Spritz...it actually seemed to make the Cosmic on top perform worse than Cosmic alone.
> 
> High Gloss, Cosmic, Black Wulfenite, Engine, Palladium, Intimate, Snowcake, Diver...all great. Just got Bellaclean & Charisma, yet to try them.
> 
> Snowcake was a slight downer cuz it didn't smell like cake.


I really like the bellaclean and charisma..be interesting to see what you think when you use them? :thumb:


----------



## RS3

CharliesTTS said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bottom shelf, far left hand row, 2nd bottle from the front, move backward a couple of mm please. Playing havoc with my OCD.:lol:


----------



## atbalfour

McGrath 5 said:


> I almost bought the Carnuba Arts,but wasn't sure it would be a good idea over the Gyeon Mohs coating?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't let that stop you - it's still got ceramic properties within it (sio2/ti22) albeit some carnuaba and acrylic polymer too. It gives an amazing finish on Sepang, pretty inexpensive and definitely worth a try.


----------



## McGrath 5

Thanks for the advice,looks like I'll be spending a bit more


----------



## McGrath 5

Could you tell me,do you use it after a layer of cosmic,or the carnuba arts first,then cosmic? Thanks.


----------



## atbalfour

Just mind your towel, mine took a while to get the colour out!

Not sure I'd stack them immediately anyway, I think the blue xilion would always have to be the top layer.

It's main attributes are the filling capability and just a bit warmer and blingier than Cosmic. Definitely a summer product.


----------



## Dunc2610

Little update, so I ordered some Overcoat seeing as I thought I'm not going to get the Cosmic Spritz, just after I did Alan on here kindly offered me a bottle of Spritz, so bought that too, and have just had an email from PA saying they've sent me another bottle of Spritz lol!! Can't wait to try all of them, might do my car half and half with Overcoat and Spritz.


----------



## roscopervis

Dunc2610 said:


> Little update, so I ordered some Overcoat seeing as I thought I'm not going to get the Cosmic Spritz, just after I did Alan on here kindly offered me a bottle of Spritz, so bought that too, and have just had an email from PA saying they've sent me another bottle of Spritz lol!! Can't wait to try all of them, might do my car half and half with Overcoat and Spritz.


That's will be interesting. Take pictures!


----------



## budgetplan1

Dunc2610 said:


> Little update, so I ordered some Overcoat seeing as I thought I'm not going to get the Cosmic Spritz, just after I did Alan on here kindly offered me a bottle of Spritz, so bought that too, and have just had an email from PA saying they've sent me another bottle of Spritz lol!! Can't wait to try all of them, might do my car half and half with Overcoat and Spritz.


Can't vouch for "Is it really true" or not but once last Winter I washed wifes coated car, applied Overcoat then 12hrs later went over it w Cosmic outta boredom. She came home next day and asked what i did different as she's never seen her car look that good.


----------



## Dunc2610

budgetplan1 said:


> Can't vouch for "Is it really true" or not but once last Winter I washed wifes coated car, applied Overcoat then 12hrs later went over it w Cosmic outta boredom. She came home next day and asked what i did different as she's never seen her car look that good.


If I did that, how long between coats should I leave? I might do that on the bonnet!


----------



## atbalfour

Dunc2610 said:


> If I did that, how long between coats should I leave? I might do that on the bonnet!


I think 3 to 4 hours should be fine just to give the Overcoat enough time to bond.


----------



## budgetplan1

Dunc2610 said:


> If I did that, how long between coats should I leave? I might do that on the bonnet!


I was at about 12hrs but no real reason for that. Washed car evening before and leaving for work the next morning I just wanted to squirt some Cosmic on *something* and that was the cleanest car in the garage 

Again, no proof that it makes a tremendous difference, just wifes unsolicited pronouncement that she noticed it looked better than ever before. She's been living with that car coated since 2016, topped by Overcoat or Cosmic and always thinks it looks great but first thing she said when walking thru the door the next night was "What did you do different? Car looks amazing!" so...

Happy wife, happy life


----------



## Smartin

McGrath 5 said:


> Good news. You should've gone for the bigger size of Cosmic Spritz tho,it's addictive


It's my first Polish Angel purchase so didn't want to go all in just yet! The two products looked completely lost in the larger than a shoebox DHL carton they were delivered in!

Maybe that is why the postage cost is £8😀


----------



## noorth

atbalfour said:


> That's strange, I'm in NI too and normally receive things within the same week.
> 
> Really hope you get sorted Dunc - sounds like it may be a DHL issue.


I've ordered from there american site now twice and it got to newfoundland, canada - north altantic island - in less then 10 days. One of the fastest deliveries in my experience, even compared to canada mainland which usually takes longer. This came from germany directly i believe has well.

Lot of polish angel fans around. count me in lol very happy with the ease of use and results...so far - durability will be the true test when it comes to cosmic V2 - i'm a driveway guy so the application was less then ideal - thats life - did a double coat on all the horizontal panels and its all topped with high gloss - beading is incredible - i love just rinsing the car!! i have yet to try my rapidwaxx on my parents car. if that looks remotely has good has cosmic V2 i might just play with that next year and maybe master sealant, much cheaper! 50ml of cosmic v2 and 200ml of high gloss or spritz is about 200 canadian! its dear stuff!


----------



## noorth

atbalfour said:


> Don't let that stop you - it's still got ceramic properties within it (sio2/ti22) albeit some carnuaba and acrylic polymer too. It gives an amazing finish on Sepang, pretty inexpensive and definitely worth a try.


does rapidwaxx have any ceramic properties do you know?


----------



## noorth

Smartin said:


> It's my first Polish Angel purchase so didn't want to go all in just yet! The two products looked completely lost in the larger than a shoebox DHL carton they were delivered in!
> 
> Maybe that is why the postage cost is £8😀


same here, both of my orders came in a large shoebox not sure why lol


----------



## atbalfour

noorth said:


> does rapidwaxx have any ceramic properties do you know?


Looks to be.. have a look at the MSDS

https://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/documents/MSDS/PolishAngel-Rapidwaxx.pdf


----------



## Carscope

Think I’m going to try PA spritz, bead maker has patched its last panel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Eturty said:


> Think I'm going to try PA spritz, bead maker has patched its last panel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good shout, let us know what you think.


----------



## McGrath 5

I guarantee you won't be disappointed.....another convert


----------



## noorth

atbalfour said:


> Looks to be.. have a look at the MSDS
> 
> https://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/documents/MSDS/PolishAngel-Rapidwaxx.pdf


Thats great, might even use it on cosmic V2. See what happens. The PA products are very viscous - i looked inside the containers. I don't think they will have a long shelf life. And besides i didnt buy it to sit on a shelf for years.  I rather top up the V2 every few mths then for it to fail. I know to many this defeats the purpose of a supposely longterm product but i rather use up my products and not over think it.


----------



## atbalfour

noorth said:


> Thats great, might even use it on cosmic V2. See what happens. The PA products are very viscous - i looked inside the containers. I don't think they will have a long shelf life. And besides i didnt buy it to sit on a shelf for years.  I rather top up the V2 every few mths then for it to fail. I know to many this defeats the purpose of a supposely longterm product but i rather use up my products and not over think it.


There's probably no harm in it, is there a reason you wouldn't use the Cosmic or Viking Spritz though? They'd seem the most compatible products on paper.


----------



## noorth

atbalfour said:


> There's probably no harm in it, is there a reason you wouldn't use the Cosmic or Viking Spritz though? They'd seem the most compatible products on paper.


I would if i had them.  i will be using high gloss until its gone.

I'm committed to not hoarding products and using them up. Enjoy this hobby but i don't want to burn though money like i have the last 12-16mths. Buying a 15mm DA - my first polisher - and a bunch of products...etc

I really enjoy the 15mm throw i only do 3 slow passes in probably 2x2 to 3x3 sections, looks great to me. I did 2 step some of the panels - the bonnet for instance - by switching pads using sonax perfect finish. Some of the videos i see use 8 passes! Different goals i guess this is an outdoor car.

I actually found that the panels lightly bead after a fresh polish. I was thinking there was still collinite 845 left! lol


----------

